# Werdet ihr weiterspielen



## etmundi (22. Juni 2008)

Namaste
Bei vielen läuft der Freimonat nun bald ab. Zeit nun eine Entscheidung zu treffen.
Eure Meinung ist gefragt. Im offiz. Forum gibt es bereits 2 Threads dazu.

Btw. ich selbst spiele es (noch) nicht.

Bis dann

Edit hat festgestellt, das die beiden Threads im offz.Forum gelöscht wurden- wen wunderts


----------



## wargi (22. Juni 2008)

klar spiel ich weiter das game is saugeil


----------



## Weidman (22. Juni 2008)

Nein ganz klar erst mal noch min 3 Monate warten dan nochmal schauen


----------



## Ishbal (22. Juni 2008)

Nein.
aber evtl schau ichs mir in 6 bis 12 Monaten nochmal an und behalts im Auge.

Momentan find ich aber Aion interressanter nachdem ich einige Videos gesehen habe. Macht irgendwie Lust auf selber zocken


----------



## Gocu (22. Juni 2008)

nein ich warte auch erstmal so 6-12 Monate bis das Spiel ausgereift ist, aber ich muss sagen der Anfang in Tortage ist echt genial nur danach halt nichtmehr wirklich...


----------



## Theobald (22. Juni 2008)

*JA* , ich spiele weiter. Auch in diesem noch unfertigen Stadium des Spiels gibt es für mich keine Alternativen. Und noch habe ich die Hoffnung, das Funcom das Schiff in ruhige Gewässer steuert, und Age Of Conan zu dem Spiel wird, was viele erwartet haben.

Also klares *JA* zu diesem Zeitpunkt.

Auch wenn ich seit etlichen Tagen lvl80 bin, und die Aufgaben fehlen, habe ich trotzdem meinen Spaß an diesem Spiel.


----------



## Melian (22. Juni 2008)

keine ahnung ehrlich gesagt.. 
manchmal machts spass, manchmal machts keinen spass..


----------



## sljnx (22. Juni 2008)

ja werde es auch weiterzocken, bin jetzt lvl 45 und wenn mir das spiel plötzlich keinen spaß mehr macht, spiel ich eben eine neue klasse bis sie mir keinen spaß mehr macht....
also von mir auch JA


----------



## zewa (22. Juni 2008)

ja, werde auf jedenfall weiterspielen. 
spiel nun schon seit fast 4 wochen kein wow mehr, weil aoc einfach zu viel spaß macht. das ist für mich persönlich eindeutig


----------



## Unterhosenwichtel (22. Juni 2008)

Von mir auch ein ganz klares *JA* an dieser Stelle.

Sicher gehn einem die Bugs manchmal auf die Nerven , aber man sieht das Funcom sich echt Mühe gibt.

Und trotz alle Mängel macht das Game mehr Spass als die anderen Mmorpgs dies zur Zeit gibt.


----------



## T0ff (22. Juni 2008)

werde auch weiterzocken!


----------



## Dralion (22. Juni 2008)

ganz klares JA.

das spiel ist wirklich geil und wenn man mal nicht veruscht so schnell wie möglich durch den ganzen content zu rennen gibt das FC noch zeit zum patchen.

Ich spiele alle interessanten klassen erstmal auf 30 und dann sehen wir weiter. 

Allein die grafik lädt seit langem mal wieder zum erkunden ein...etwas das ich bei wow nie hatte.

Zudem ist das pvp um meilen besser als autohit-style von wow.

Also ganz klar, dickes JA!


----------



## Raven_Lord (22. Juni 2008)

Ich teste gemütlich alle Klassen an , bis es Endgame gibt xD
Wenn FC das einhält was in den Newslettern geschrieben wurde und sie die Städtebelagerungen auf die reihe kriegen
spiel ich mit vergnügen weiter :-) .

Meine Vermutung ist das sich AoC wie hdro entwickelt:
-  anfangs kein Content 
-  sehr viele Bugs (Gummiband-effekt, ....)
-  Viele Disconnects , instabile Server 

Heute gibts da massig Content , keine Bugs und stabile Server , also ich denk in spätestens einem Jahr ist AoC soweit .


----------



## -Sar- (22. Juni 2008)

jopp.


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (22. Juni 2008)

Ich werde es auch auf jeden fall weiter zocken. AoC macht einfach Fun


----------



## Hamstax (22. Juni 2008)

werde weiterspielen

bin lvl80 und hab zwar gerade leerlauf 
aber es gibt soviele klassen zu entdecken, das ich mit dem vorhanden content locker n jahr auskomme

aoc ist im moment hinter daoc das beste mmo aufm markt in der sparte pvp-orientiert


----------



## Tomvomlauf (22. Juni 2008)

Nein, ich warte auch erstmal ein paar Monate ab bis das Spiel ausgereift ist.


----------



## Raknos (22. Juni 2008)

Ishbal schrieb:


> Nein.
> aber evtl schau ichs mir in 6 bis 12 Monaten nochmal an und behalts im Auge.
> 
> Momentan find ich aber Aion interressanter nachdem ich einige Videos gesehen habe. Macht irgendwie Lust auf selber zocken



o m g... wenn du Aion gut findest, wie kommst du denn auf AoC?? Ich habe noch nichts gegensätzlicheres gesehen. Das eine total das Asia MMO mit bunten fantay Gestalten und bei jedem skill gibt es mehr lichteffekte wie an Sylvester in ner Großstadt, das andere total Finster und realitätsnah vom Gameplay.

Naja jedem das seine, ich werde weiter spielen bin jetzt auch lv 80 mit meinem Guardian und werde atm sehr gebraucht =)


----------



## keough (22. Juni 2008)

Spiele zwar erst seit zwei Tagen aber es macht einfach unheimlich viel Spaß. 
Werde auch erstmal alle Klassen, die mir zu sagen etwas spielen und mich dann entscheiden


----------



## Jinntao (22. Juni 2008)

Klares Ja. 

1.) Gibt es nix vergleichbares.
2.) Bin ich als Wenigspieler (ca. 2 Std. täglich) noch viele Wochen beschäftigt um überhaupt mal 80 zu werden.


----------



## Kellertreppe (22. Juni 2008)

Ja sicher spiele ich weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (22. Juni 2008)

Raven_Lord schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung ist das sich AoC wie hdro entwickelt:
> -  anfangs kein Content
> -  sehr viele Bugs (Gummiband-effekt, ....)
> -  Viele Disconnects , instabile Server



Die Server sind zZ das beste was ich je in einem MMO gesehn habe, Ich hatte noch nie nen Disconnect und der Ping ist so niedrig wie in keinem anderen Serverbasierten Spiel bisher (bei mir)


----------



## Amorelian (22. Juni 2008)

Klares JA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Thosidil (22. Juni 2008)

Nach dem heutigen Stand ein klares nein. Da ich aber leichtsinniger Weise bereits 2 weitere Monate bezahlt habe bekommt AoC noch nee Gnadenfrist.

Im Augenblick fühle ich mich als zahlender Betatester und stolpere von Bug zu Bug. 

Naja 2 Monate hat Funcom noch Zeit mich zu überzeugen.


----------



## ExoHunter (22. Juni 2008)

Ich werde nicht weiterspielen. Beziehungsweise lief mein Account genau heute ab, ich habe bereits vor 2 Wochen gekündigt.

WoW macht mir momentan einfach wieder mehr Spaß, dank neuer Gilde, und durch die Chance endlich guten Endgame-Content wie SSC und TK kennen zu lernen.


----------



## Abixis (22. Juni 2008)

Ich werde auch noch etwas warten bis ich weiter mache.....


----------



## etmundi (22. Juni 2008)

Namaste
erstmal ein Danke für die vielen Antworten.
Und noch kein Krieg zwischen den Fraktionen. Es geht also doch.
Finde es übrigens interessant das viele zwar eine Pause machen wollen, das spiel aber
nicht verteufeln.
Ich selbst hoffe das die Gästekeys bald freigegeben werden. Zumindest
Serverkapazietät wird ja wohl bald vorhanden sein, da ja doch viele erstmal
eine Pause einlegen werden. Da ich mir keinen neuen PC leisten kann und dieser 
ja auch nicht zwangsläufig etwas nützt kommt es mir vorallem auf einen 
Test der Performence an.

Bis dann


----------



## Xell9 (22. Juni 2008)

ich werde auf jeden fall weiterspielen ... bin level 46 und werde auf jeden fall mit dem spiel noch viel spaß haben und auch noch andere klassen testen. Von der atmosphäre finde ich das spiel bis jetzt richtig fett. hab noch nie was besserer erlebt (wollte jetzt keine vergleiche wieder bringen). Das mit den Bugs lässt sich auch ertragen, wobei ich noch nie ein gruppenbug gesehn habe seit ich spiele. Das Kampfsystem ist der hammer und macht mir persönlich unglaublich viel spaß ... geschmacksache denke ich ^^. 

momentan gibts nichts vergleichbares mit aoc. deswegen werde ich es sicher ne ganze zeit weiter spielen.


----------



## Ferox21 (22. Juni 2008)

Nein,

ich werde Age of Conan erstmal nicht weiterspielen. Meine Gründe liegen darin, dass ich vorhabe intensiv in Warhammer Online einzusteigen und da will ich nicht ein halbes Jahr vorher noch mit Age of Conen neu anfangen. Da bleibe ich lieber solange bei WoW und levle meinen Paladin auf 70 und mache intensiver PVP und spare mal auf ein episches Flugmount...


----------



## Varek Varsson (22. Juni 2008)

Von mir auch ein klares Nein im Moment. Das Spiel ist revolutionär da sind sich alle einig, aber die Bugs nerven leider sehr. Dazu kommt, dass ich schon so ewig auf Warhammer: Age of Reckoning warte, dass ich nicht so viel Freizeit in ein anderes Game investieren will, wenn ich wahrscheinlich eh bei W.A.R bleibe.

Varek


----------



## nosmoke (22. Juni 2008)

ich hab mehr von dem spiel erwartet    darum habe ich auch schon nach 2 tagen aufgehört nach release    vieleicht werde ich später noch einmal einsteigen


----------



## shatayen (22. Juni 2008)

heute is mein probemonat abgelaufen und werde auch nicht weiterspielen aus diversen gründen:
-alle 5 lvl (wenn überhaupt) mal ein neuer unnützer skill
-keine andere möglichkeit als hochzulvln wegen nicht vorhandenem pvp oder langweiligem craftingsystem
-dummes gegrinde gegen das ich nicht mal etwas hätte, wenn ich wüsste, dass ich mit lvlaufstieg irgendwas neues erreiche aber fehlanzeige
-2 gebiete für lvl 40-60... wird langweilig immer da rumzulaufen über diesen langen zeitraum

tjo das sind so die kernpunkte, wobei mich die buggs oder die laggs (die ich nicht habe) eig. absolut nicht stören und nicht grund für mein aufhören sind

sollen ja neue gebiete und pvp-system demnächst dazukommen, glaube aber trotzdem nicht dass mir das spiel dadurch sehr viel mehr spass machen wird

es gibt einfach viel zu wenige skills und talente um seinen charakter auch mal auf eine andere weise zu spielen, man macht eig. immer dasselbe (beispiel wow:
als mage: arkan,feuer oder eis man konnte immer mal was neues probieren wenn es einem langweilig wurde, in vanguard benutzt man auch trotz anderer skillungen immer dieselbe spielweise)


----------



## demoscha (22. Juni 2008)

auch ich werde weiterzocken. finds einfach super!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EmJaY (22. Juni 2008)

JA

Ich bin gestern erst Level 66 geworden und hab noch etwas zu tun bis ich überhaupt 80 bin.
Mir gefällt besonders gut das FC mit den Fans kommuniziert und schon ne Roadmap rausgegeben hat wies nun weitergeht, auch der Patchintervall gefällt mir.
Das zeigt mir das sie das enorme Potential, was AoC hat, nutzen wollen um es konsequent auszubauen.


----------



## buff_ed (22. Juni 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Die Server sind zZ das beste was ich je in einem MMO gesehn habe, Ich hatte noch nie nen Disconnect und der Ping ist so niedrig wie in keinem anderen Serverbasierten Spiel bisher (bei mir)



Auf welchen Server spielst Du? Mein Ping ist trotz fastpath und DSL 16.000 recht hoch, ca. im Schnitt über >100, Mitra Server. Disconnect ist mir ebenfalls ein Begriff auf dem genannten Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alphanr1 (22. Juni 2008)

nein erst mal warten bis die krassen lags weg sind kannst ja net spielen 

wieso hauen se überhaupt solche spiele die noch garnet fertig sind auf den markt - hälfte der quests sind englisch als ich weiss da meist net was die von mir wollen 
und reden tun se auch nemmer ... 

anstatt nen gescheiten beta test zu machen 

von dem kapfsystem syper idee aber dafür mehr zu bezahlen wie wow ... nee


----------



## EmJaY (22. Juni 2008)

alphanr1 schrieb:


> nein erst mal warten bis die krassen lags weg sind kannst ja net spielen
> 
> wieso hauen se überhaupt solche spiele die noch garnet fertig sind auf den markt - hälfte der quests sind englisch als ich weiss da meist net was die von mir wollen
> und reden tun se auch nemmer ...
> ...



Check mal dien System ob die Lags net daran liegen.

Die hälfte der Quest in Englisch?kA ob wir das selbe Spiel spielen.


----------



## Qwalle (22. Juni 2008)

bin casual und teste momentan verschiedene klassen an und solange man leute (z.b. eine gilde) findet, mit denen man leveln oder nebenbei einfach nur reden kann macht es auch spaß - also: weiter geht's !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gias (22. Juni 2008)

AoC ist aus meiner Sicht trotz Baustellen momentan die beste Alternative im mmo bereich
deshalb werde ich auch weiterspielen 
und ja ich hab auch gelegentlich discs und Abstürze aber hey auch nach 3 jahren Zeit passieren discs noch immer regelmäßig bei wow
also warum darauf rumreiten bei AoC ?

Vom Content kann ich sagen bis lvl 56 gibts reichlich zu tun (mein lvl)
wer es also langsam angeht wird sicher genug zu tun haben bis die devs
den high lvl bereich auf Vordermann bringen -legen ja ein gutes Tempo ein

Bin Spieltyp Entdecker darum ist mir neuer Content wichtiger als bugfrei und stabil


----------



## Yasmela (22. Juni 2008)

Gias schrieb:


> und ja ich hab auch gelegentlich discs und Abstürze aber hey auch nach 3 jahren Zeit passieren discs noch immer regelmäßig bei wow
> also warum darauf rumreiten bei AoC ?




da muss ich zustimmen warum reitet ihr immer auf den bugs und dc rum. ihr könnt 2 spiele nicht vergleichen die so weit auseinandere rauskamen AoC 4 wochen alt, wow 3 jahre alt, und WoW hatte mehr bugs und lags nach relase und immer noch, funcome hat sich in den 4-5 wochen so arg den arsch aufgerissen wie es blizz in den ersten wochen bei WoW nicht getan hat also hör auf die 2 zu vergleichen! das kann man erst wenn AoC auch 3 jahre alt ist aber nicht jetzt!


----------



## Zidinjo (22. Juni 2008)

Ne, ich werde nicht weiter spielen. Bleibe bei WoW.


----------



## Trainow (22. Juni 2008)

Melian schrieb:


> keine ahnung ehrlich gesagt..
> manchmal machts spass, manchmal machts keinen spass..





lol genau so gehts mir auch


----------



## morguli (22. Juni 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Namaste
> Bei vielen läuft der Freimonat nun bald ab. Zeit nun eine Entscheidung zu treffen.
> Eure Meinung ist gefragt. Im offiz. Forum gibt es bereits 2 Threads dazu.
> 
> ...



Hi mir gefällt es recht gut hab aber nicht gerade den neusten PC und mit den Einstellungen bei denen es  läuft macht es was weniger Spaß.

Daher wird ich nicht weiter Spielen, vielleicht wieder anfangen wenn die neuen Inhalte da sind und ich mir einen neuen Rechner zu gelegt hab. PVE mäßig war es sehr gut vor allem das quest System hat mir gefallen, ich will nicht stunden lang was suchen sondern Aktion das war dort blutig möglich!


----------



## Gorwar (22. Juni 2008)

NEIN*
*Also  AOC ist echt gutes Spiel besonderes was Grafik angeht aber nach meiner Meinung hat das Spiel keine Zukunft. 
Also in diesem Herbst wird neue Addon von WOW und vermutlich auch Warhammer rauskommen. Viele WOW Spieler, die jetzt zu AOC gewechselt haben, werden wieder wow anfangen. Und viele andere mit Warhammer.
Deswegen habe ich schon mein Abo gekündigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lumpi667 (22. Juni 2008)

Ich werde nicht weiterspielen. Der Grund liegt nicht an Bugs oder ähnlichem. Bei mir ist beim spielen einfach nicht der Funke übergesprungen. Dazu kommt das ich die Steuerung bei den Nahkämpfern unnötig kompliziert finde (ja, es ist etwas anderes, aber in meinen Augen nichts besseres) und Zauberer sind genauso "langweilig" wie in anderen Spielen auch. Desweiteren mag ich die in diesem Spiel vorherrschende Art der Heilung nicht sonderlich ( ich mag halt nette direkte Heilungen und keine HOTs). Außerdem mag ich etwa seltsames an der graphik nicht sonderlich (Vanguard hat diesen Effekt ebenfalls), alle Texturen glänzen, als seien sie mit einer Speckschwarte poliert worden.


----------



## Robocapa (22. Juni 2008)

Ja, ich werde auch auf jedenfall weiterspielen. Ich hoffe das das volle potenzial was in diesem game steckt genutzt wird. ich bin zuversichtlich. Dieses Spiel setzt maßstäbe! Schnallt euch an!


----------



## LordNasghul (22. Juni 2008)

Ich würde wenn ich könnte gern weiterspielen.....
Aber da leider der Out of Memory Fehler bei mir so schlimm ist werde ich wohl abwarten müssen (..und ja habe ALLES also auch die Adresserweiterung versucht.....)


----------



## Netskater (22. Juni 2008)

Ameely schrieb:


> da muss ich zustimmen warum reitet ihr immer auf den bugs und dc rum. ihr könnt 2 spiele nicht vergleichen die so weit auseinandere rauskamen AoC 4 wochen alt, wow 3 jahre alt, und WoW hatte mehr bugs und lags nach relase und immer noch, funcome hat sich in den 4-5 wochen so arg den arsch aufgerissen wie es blizz in den ersten wochen bei WoW nicht getan hat also aber nicht jetzt!




Nein, habs hier im Forum bekannterweise auch kurz nach Start aufgehört.

Speziell zu Deinem Kommentar:

>hör auf die 2 zu vergleichen! das kann man erst wenn AoC auch 3 jahre alt ist 

Ich würd das nie 3 Jahre spielen, ich bin doch nicht verrückt.


----------



## Cybella (22. Juni 2008)

Ich weiß es noch nicht, es erinnert mich zu sehr an Guild Wars! Werde wenn nur nebenbei AoC spielen, WoW gefällt mir persönlich besser!


----------



## Hamstax (22. Juni 2008)

ich für meinen Teil freue mich auf Warhammer.
Nicht weil ich es spielen werde, nein ich bleibe bei AoC.
Sondern weil ich EA Mythic kenne von DAoC und weiß wie unfähig dieser Verein ist.
Dann werden die Flamer aus diesem Forum in das nächste wandern.


----------



## Donmo (22. Juni 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Nein, habs hier im Forum bekannterweise auch kurz nach Start aufgehört.
> 
> Speziell zu Deinem Kommentar:
> 
> ...



Gute Argumentation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke auch, dass ich vorerst weiterspielen werde.

Allerdings weiß ich noch nicht so ganz, was ich von dem Spiel halten soll: 
Level 1-20 in Tortage haben richtig Spaß gemacht, danach gabs nen kleinen Dämpfer wegen nicht mehr vertonter Questen und außerdem wurde ab 30 das Leveln zäher. Aber sobald ich in das Reichenviertel von Tarantia gekommen bin und mich gezwungen hatte, die Questtexte zu lesen (nicht 1 1 1 1 1 1) hats mir wieder richtig Spaß gemacht, vor allem Dank abwechslungsreicher Quests (Mord aufklären etc.). Allerdings habe ich auch gehört, dass man ab 50 wieder in ein Loch fallen würde, da viele Quests noch nicht implementiert sind. Aber da ich mir beim Leveln Zeit lasse, werde ich davon wohl nicht mehr allzuviel mitbekommen.

Was mir aber extrem viel Spaß macht ist die Gildenstadt auf- und auszubauen. 
Unsere ist zwar bis auf einen Händler noch menschenleer, aber auf Stufe 2 sollen sich ja noch mehr NPCs zu uns verirren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raven_Lord (22. Juni 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Die Server sind zZ das beste was ich je in einem MMO gesehn habe, Ich hatte noch nie nen Disconnect und der Ping ist so niedrig wie in keinem anderen Serverbasierten Spiel bisher (bei mir)



Das war mal stand doch drüber ^^
Und unten steht das sie jetzt stabil sind :-)



shatayen schrieb:


> heute is mein probemonat abgelaufen und werde auch nicht weiterspielen aus diversen gründen:
> -alle 5 lvl (wenn überhaupt) mal ein neuer unnützer skill
> -keine andere möglichkeit als hochzulvln wegen nicht vorhandenem pvp oder langweiligem craftingsystem
> -dummes gegrinde gegen das ich nicht mal etwas hätte, wenn ich wüsste, dass ich mit lvlaufstieg irgendwas neues erreiche aber fehlanzeige
> ...



Häh ? 
In WoW mehr möglichkeiten zum Ausprobieren von neuem? Das wäre mir neu... 
Jede Klasse hat dort eigentlich nur ein paar Möglichkeiten und Vermischungen bei den Trees bringt meist wenig (Bei den meisten Klassen) .
Mehr Skills in WoW .... da hast du zwar recht aber 60% aller Skills sind dort unnütze z.B. Als Hunter alle Fährtenlese Skills.
In AoC sind bei den meisten Klassen alle Fähigkeiten nützlich und ich habe mit lvl 30 schon mehr als 10 Skills, von denen ich keinen ieder hergeben will....


----------



## Cyberflips (22. Juni 2008)

Ich würde mich über eine Testversion freuen, damit ich AoC mal ansehen kann. Habe leider diesmal keinen Beta-key ergattern können, aber zum Release viele Testvideos gesehen, die zeigen das Grafik und besonders Atmosphäre bei AoC vorhanden ist und bin sehr interessiert wie es sich spielt und anfühlt. 
Zur Zeit bin ich ja HdrO-Spieler und mit dem Spiel auch ganz zufrieden, was aber nicht heisst, daß ich nicht mal wieder gerne was neues ausprobieren würde. Besonders das Kampfsystem von AoC hat mich neugierig gemacht 

Ohne anständige Tesmöglichkeit geht das leider natürlich nicht. Deshalb wird Zeit das Funcom da etwas an den start bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donmo (22. Juni 2008)

Funcom hat ja momentan noch nicht mal die Buddy-Accounts der Käufer freigegeben. Das soll erst demnächst bei den Besitzern der Collectors Edition passieren und danach beim Rest der Spieler. Bis du also ohne Buddy-Key testen kannst, wird es noch ne Zeit lang dauern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Frag lieber in den Foren, ob dir jemand seinen Buddy-Key überlässt. Da sind zwar momentan alle scharf drauf, aber vielleicht hast du ja Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trixer1 (22. Juni 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Namaste
> Bei vielen läuft der Freimonat nun bald ab. Zeit nun eine Entscheidung zu treffen.
> Eure Meinung ist gefragt. Im offiz. Forum gibt es bereits 2 Threads dazu.
> 
> ...


Werd nicht weiterspielen,
War halt doch nicht so das Wahre.
Mal schaun was Warhammer bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scythe86 (22. Juni 2008)

Ich werd's wieder drangeben, dabei hab' ich es so ausgiebig getestet, wie mir das in der vergangenen Zeit möglich...Wohlwollend getestet, weil ich es wirklich mögen wollte. Die Ansätze sind an sich nicht verkehrt, im Gegenteil. Das Kampfsystem ist mit Allem was dazugehört sehr gelungen, genauso wie die Grafik und der bombastische Sound. 

Allerdings gibt's horrende Schwächen:
- Gruppenspiel ist langweilig und kaum fordernd
- unzählige Bugs und Performance-Probleme (Ich habe einen sehr guten Rechner, wenn die letzten beiden Patches nicht wieder Probleme implentiert hätten, dann liefe es)
- Interface und Chat sind misslungen 
- Gilden- und Freundeverwaltung ebenfalls
- PvE-Inhalte sind viel zu anspruchslos
- PvP bringt bis dato noch garnichts und die balance stimmt hinten und vorne nicht 
- Charakterplaung ist in Ermangelung gescheit angezeigter Werte eher ein Glückspiel
- Auf den Ingame-Support müsste ich ~12 Stunden warten...So viel Zeit habe ich nicht
- Grinden, grinden, grinden, grinden...Mir kann keiner erzählen, dass er mit Quests die 80 erreicht hat.
- Cimmerische Gebiete dominieren und werden immer karger und langweiliger. Lore-technisch vllt. stimmig, aber es nervt
- Absolut garkeine Kontrolle über den einzige RP-Server, der gezwungenermaßen auch noch PvP ist
- Community zu großen Teilen sehr...ich nenn's mal vorsichtig "forsch"...


Sollte sich das in den nächsten Monaten ändern, dann schau' ich wieder rein...Bis dahin wird der Acc. dicht gemacht.


----------



## Rayon (22. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mal einen Monat verlängert und werd mal gucken, ob ich weiter als Level 10 spiele... bisher hat's mich nicht so interessiert. ;>


----------



## Naldorian (22. Juni 2008)

nö, ich komme in 3-4 monaten wieder.

das spiel hat mich von grafik und sound überzeugt. dennoch hat es aber auch vieles versprochen, und das ganze wird jetzt erst 'nach und nach' eingepflegt.

also, später vielleicht mal.


----------



## Ilunadin (22. Juni 2008)

Ich habs nicht gespielt bisher,und auch wenn ich ne gute Meinugn darüber hatte,so hat mich das ständige Buggejammer abgeschreckt...Und nein es ist nicht zu VErgleichen mit WoW,EQ2 o.ä.diese spiele waren zu diesem Zeitpunkt uaf einem frischen bzw. nicht sehr weit entwickeltem Terrain.Wenn ich mir die extrem wenigen Bugs von HDRO (das ja auch grademal 1 1/2 Jahre alt ist)zum Release ansehe und es mit AoC vergleiche,fällt mir schon ein arger Unterschied auf.

Also ich verzichte auf AoC udn werde auch erstmal warten wie es mit WAR aussieht.


----------



## Soom Nethersturm (22. Juni 2008)

Bleibe vorerst auch bei WoW da mir aoc noch a bissl zu verbugged ist ma schaun was die zukunft bringt


----------



## Gocu (22. Juni 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Nein, habs hier im Forum bekannterweise auch kurz nach Start aufgehört.
> 
> Speziell zu Deinem Kommentar:
> 
> ...



1. Das ist egal ob du das 3 Jahre spielen würdest oder nicht, die Frage ist "Werdet Ihr es weiterspielen?" aber nicht wie lange

2. du wiedersprichst dir selber, erst denken dann schreiben, AoC und WoW kann man nicht vergleichen da hast du recht aber die kann man auch nicht vergleichen wenn AoC 3 Jahre alt ist die kann man nie vergleichen


----------



## Niyá (22. Juni 2008)

spiele weiter , mir gefällt das Spiel und das RP.


----------



## Kreze (22. Juni 2008)

Trainow schrieb:


> lol genau so gehts mir auch



mir auch , aber bei allen online rollenspielen...


----------



## Celissa (22. Juni 2008)

ich spiele es später so 3-6 monate später weiter
wenn sich einiges getan hat mit den ganzen patch bugs ect.
jetzt zock ich wieder wow 
 (twinken macht auch laune)
und bis dahin wird sich hoffe ich bei aoc vieles tun



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und nein ich bin kein 
mimimimimimimi jammerlappen
nur ich mag´s nicht wenn ich am zocken bin 
mein metal in ohren und schlacht gerade alles ab
und mit einmal geht mein rechner aus ^^
des kann ich nicht gebrauchen 
und nein es liegt nicht an mein rechner laut gm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sondern am game was sich demnächst ändert wird

aber bis dahin zock ich halt wow

grüße​


----------



## Netskater (22. Juni 2008)

>1. Das ist egal ob du das 3 Jahre spielen würdest oder nicht, die Frage ist "Werdet Ihr es weiterspielen?" aber nicht wie >lange

Ich sagte das im Hinblick - 3 Jahre AoC spielen und dann erst schauen obs funktioniert?

>2. du wiedersprichst dir selber, erst denken dann schreiben, AoC und WoW kann man nicht vergleichen da hast du recht >aber die kann man auch nicht vergleichen wenn AoC 3 Jahre alt ist die kann man nie vergleichen

Ja denk mal erst und schreib dann erst, > steht  schon mal für Quote - also nichts was ich geschrieben habe, sondern worauf
ich geantwortet habe.


Zu der Schutzbehauptung AoC kann man mit WoW nicht vergleichen.

Das fängt schon beim Interface an, WoW alles bestens.

AoC - Gruppenanzeige verbuggt, nicht alle Einstellung möglich - es gibts nicht mal für alle Sprüche genügend Zauberleisten für einige Klassen.

In diesen Hinblick kann man sogar jedes Spiel vergleichen - und genauso vorrausschauend sagen dass auch irgendein AoCler gleich alles wieder abstreitet - da sein Char zufälligerweise mit  2 Tasten auskommen kann, oder das er Makros oder Addons nutzt. So ist halt die Welt.

Der Te fragte aber simpel wer noch weiterspielt oder nicht - Gründe warum man nicht AoC spielt sind das maximalste.

Durch den Vergleich mit dem Marktführer WoW oder andere Spiele läuft son Thread immer sofort aus dem Ruder - deshalb
hört hier auf zu vergleichen - denn wie man in den Wald reinruft, so schalltst auch raus.


----------



## Grimtom (22. Juni 2008)

Ich mach weiter bis Warhammer Online kommt. Da ich dank Beta den direkten Vergleich habe und es mir weit besser gefällt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auserdem gibts keine vernünftigen Alternativen.

HdRO ist mir persönlich zu öde.
WoW ist in meinen Augen naja ein ****Spiel.
DAoC is nix mehr los.
Venguard ist mir zu englisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skillorius (22. Juni 2008)

Also ich habe 3 Jahre WoW gezockt ... und nun den Monat AoC .

Ich weiss net irgendwie fehlt was , was ich bei WoW hatte , es macht zwar auch sau laune aber irgendwas stört hab nur noch nicht rausgefudnen was genau °_°

werde aber erstma weiterzocken ^^ --> AoC


----------



## the Dragonfist (22. Juni 2008)

ich werde nicht weiterspielen.

1. das spielprinzip liegt mir einfach nicht

2. auch wenn das spiel neu ist und fc sich mühe gibt (was ich durchaus akzeptiere, und honoriere) nehmen mir die bugs den rest am spielspass der noch vorhanden ist


----------



## *Yalla* (22. Juni 2008)

ich werd auf jedenfall weiterspieln, weil mir aoc (so unfertig es auch sein mag) sehr gut gefällt!
und wenn ich 80 bin und nix mehr zu tun hab, 
is das doch die perfekte gelegenheit, den ein oder anderen twink anzufangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Galadith (22. Juni 2008)

Weidman schrieb:


> Nein ganz klar erst mal noch min 3 Monate warten dan nochmal schauen



/signed


----------



## Madmaxx666 (22. Juni 2008)

Weiterspielen. Auf jeden Fall.

Das Spiel ist noch recht verbugged - aber 2 oder 3 Wochen (kommt doch hin oder) nach dem Release, das passt schon. Ich bin frohen Mutes das es besser wird. Wenn die ersten 3 Bezahlmonate um sind, und es hat sich noch GAR NICHTS getan, dann überleg ichs mir nochmal...


----------



## knusperzwieback (22. Juni 2008)

Ich spiele weiter.

Bin Wenigspieler... ca. 1 Std. am Tag. Am Wochenende auch mal länger.

Solange mir das Game Spaß macht spiel ichs und wenns mal keinen mehr macht hör ich halt auf damit.

Bin jetzt Level 29 mit dem 2 Char und habe noch viele Wochen/Monate Zeit alles zu entdecken. Bis ich Level 40+ bin haben sie bestimmt auch die Questlöcher gestopft.

Herr der Ringe Online hat mir allerdings auch gut gefallen. Dann war aber von heute auf morgen die Luft raus und ich habs nie wieder gespielt.

WoW hab ich 2 mal angefangen zu spielen... vor ca. nem 1.5 Jahren und vor ca. 2 Monaten nochmal... aber irgendwie sprang bei mir der Funke nicht rüber. Ist wohl mehr was für Hardcorezocker mit viel Zeit.


----------



## Raj88 (22. Juni 2008)

ich habe bis lvl 65 gelevelt und habe keine lust mehr einzuloggen....habe auch eben mein abo gekündingt

ich möchte nicht für das langweilige grinden von arealen bezahlen..ab level 45 wirds schon sehr rar mit den quests

die charakterentwicklung ist langweilig weil die items sehr langweilig sind..ich krieg nicht richtig das gefühl dass sich mein charakter weiterentwickelt

???du kannst crits machen, hast aber keine critwerting??? Oo

Wegen jedem scheiß kommt ein ladescreen..beim umskillen zb ....

Das gruppenspiel und die dungeons sind einfach nur öde

zu overpowerte klassen und so weiter

funkom hat sehr viele grobe fehler gemacht, es sind keine kinderkrankheiten mehr..spielt mal ab lvl60 dann wisst ihr was ich meine. schon vorher ist die fastzintion schnell verflogen..zum vergleich..meine fastzination für ALLE blizzard spiele ist bis heute noch nicht verflogen..

außedem merkt euch mal dass gute grafik NICHTS über ein spiel aussagt...spiele von blizzard waren schon immer tachnsich etwas im rückstand und gehören trotzdem zu den besten...Warcraft3...bis heute noch platz 1 in den strategie charts...grafikhammer dagegen..najaaa

ich glaube dass funkom keine guten gameproducer sind und deswegen glaube ich auch nicht an gute weiterentwicklung und den durchbruch des spiels
hab vorher WoW gespielt, ich denke ich werde zum spiel zurückkehren und warten bis ein spiel rauskommt was wirklich die hoffnungen macht die qualität von WoW zu erreichen..bis dahin: Wrath of the Lichking, ich komme!^^

außerdem...AoC hat irgendwie zu wenig spielerisches an sich..ist irgendwie mehr so ein programm was einfach nur mit der grafik angibt und voll auf reality setzt...wenns spaß machen würde von mir aus..aber macht es nicht..zumindest nicht auf dauer..ich denk ich werd  als nächstes Aion anschauen..weil das sieht wirklich seeehr spielrisch aus^^..und kommt von den machern von Guild Wars..und GW hat gezeigt dass nicht jedes onlinegame beim release vollkommen verbuggt sein muss
leider is da auch schrott wie city of heroes dabei ;P..deswegen werd ich aufjedenfall ordenltiche sachliche kritik anschauen bevor ich mir ein spiel voreilig kaufe...


----------



## Eliizar (22. Juni 2008)

klares ja :-)


----------



## Unhallowed666 (22. Juni 2008)

na aber logisch, hab bei WoW die anfänglichen Fehler überlebt und werd es hier auch tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lerun (22. Juni 2008)

Ich werde auch weiterspielen. Für mich gibt es noch viel zu entdecken in Hyboria da ich erst Level 30 bin.


----------



## Belgor (22. Juni 2008)

Also ich werde nicht mehr weiterspielen ERSTMAL !! Ich warte lieber noch so 3 Monate bis die massen von Bugs mal entfernt sind. Find iss ein schönes Spiel aber es ist eben noch in der Beta und dafür werd ich monatlich kein Geld für ausgeben.


----------



## Knallfix (22. Juni 2008)

nein
es sieht hinreißend aus, hat einen genialen soundtrack und viele der quest haben (in englisch zumindest, D ka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) absolut herrliche, kranke, witzige, haarsträubende dialoge

aber, zum einen läuft der client seit den letzten updates mehr schlecht als recht. bild einfrieren etc ist noch das geringste problem.
ich crafte gern, und das craftingsystem ist zur zeit noch ziemlich im popo.

es funktioniert nichts wirklich, es fehlt noch an allen ecken und enden.
seien es gildenstädte, pvp usw usw

die art und weise wie die community teilweise miteinander umgeht, ist vorsichtig gesagt ... erschreckend. 

dazu kommt, das kampfsystem ist zwar schön fetzig und bringt auch spaß, aber endet irgendwann in einer nicht enden wollenden klickerei, tastendrückerei.
zuviel des guten, für mich.


----------



## Jo-Hendrik (22. Juni 2008)

ich hab aufgehört.

1. war mein pc nicht so leistungsstark, dass ich es auf max spielen konnte und das raubte mir teils die lust
2. ich steh irgendwie auf mehr fantasy, son bisl abgedrehter. mounts mit denen man über die welt fliegen kann, riesen schwerter und cool aussehende rüstung. und natürlich unterschiedliche rassen und nicht nur menschen, die eh alle gleich ausschauen. also das is MEINE meinung^^ ich wünsche nichtsdestoweniger allen leuten weiterhin viel spass in Aoc, freue mich wenns euch gefällt. geschmäcker sind halt unterschiedlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WAR IS COMING!!!!

Grüße


----------



## St1ck1e (22. Juni 2008)

Hy,

ich hab heute meinen Account eingefroren und werde jetzt erst mal ein paar Monate mit AOC pausieren. Selbst mit absoluter Hammerhardware ist es bei mir zuweilen ruckelig etc. Da hab ich kein bock drauf.

Naja in ein paar Monaten werde ich dann nochmal vorbei schauen.... Bin dann echt mal gespannt was sich tut..

Jetzt aber erst mal den Sommer geniessen... naja hoffentlich klappt das auch ... grins...


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (22. Juni 2008)

Nein 
Niemals !

*schüttelt sich* ...


----------



## Fiede (23. Juni 2008)

Grüsse

Ich were das Spiel ganz tief in meinem Keller verstecken ! Spass ist 0 ! Raid ist mist ! Inis ist scheiss..... !

habe gerade meine 50 schicksal versucht,ist leider buck drin ! Oh  liebe Gamer wer sagt das er diesen mist weiterspielt

der merkt nichts mehr !! Das einzig gute ist die Gildentown ! 

Handwerk,Inis,raids,Gameplay ist voll daneben .

Mit 51 reiten ?kann man vergessen !

Ich freu mich schon auf die antworten der dumpfbacken denen meine meinung nicht gefällt.


Gruss


----------



## Fiede (23. Juni 2008)

Nachtrag

habe heute nach 4 wochen nicht spielen mal wider einen Raid mitgemacht (Wow) ,war echt geil und fun !!

Also ich go back to Wow. 


Wünsche jedem spass in seinem Game !!



Grüsse Fiede


----------



## Durlok (23. Juni 2008)

ich werde es weiterspielen
aber gemächlich

@Fiede also ich mach dann mal die dumpfbacke : )


so schlecht wie du das spiel machst ist es bestimmt nicht

was du sagst hat schon ein bischen warheit drinn aber du drückst es einfach sehr krass aus
ja es gibt noch einiges zu verbessern ich glaub da stimmen dir alle zu

gerade im bereich craften pvp und questinhalt im oberen bereich fehlt doch noch so einiges
endgame kann ich nicht beurteilen bin erst 64 aber denke da wird es auch noch etwas happern

das gameplay macht mir persönlich echt spass
als nahkämfer ist man mit dem kampfsystem mitten drin 

reiten ab 51 get sehr wol ich hab mein pferd mit genau 51 gekauft ; ) und ich hab auch spieler gesehen die mit 50 schon durch hyboria ritten

ich denke für leute richtung hardcoregamer ist es natürlich schon etwas frustrierend da hat man in 2-3 wochen das spiel durch und nichts mehr gross zu machen und das was es zu tuen gäbe funktioniert nochnicht ganz wie es sollte

wenn man es aber eher ruhig anget löst sich das problem von aleine da FC da am ball ist und einen patch nach dem anderen abliefert (die wissen ja selber auch dass ihr spiel noch nicht so ganz fertig ist)


----------



## Kujasann (23. Juni 2008)

hm ich weiss nich ...
also alles in allem gefält mir das spiel sehr gut aber die ganzen bugs und sow das nervt schon nach ner weile 
ich werd ma schaun was die zukunft bringt und wer weiss vllt. spiel ich jetzt schon weiter oder ich probier es später nochmal oder gar nich
bin noch etwas unentschieden :/

naja mfg kuja


----------



## Tikume (23. Juni 2008)

Ist im Prinzip wie in jedem MMO - der Spaß kommt in der gruppe. Ich hab ne Stammgruppe in AOC und solange der Rest Spaß hat, hab ich ihn auch. Es gibt natürlich etliche ärgerliche Dinge, aber irgendwie haben wir dann doch immer die Kurve bekommen.

Solo würde ich allerdings nicht weiterspielen.


----------



## Hamstax (23. Juni 2008)

heute abend meinen ersten random raid gemacht undich muss sagen es macht viel spaß ^^
es ist zumindest in kyllikys krypta recht einfach gehalten und sorgt für eine entspannte raidathmo.

die drops sind gut und oft und der dungeon dauert nicht lange.

nach 1er stunde ist man durch


----------



## Yaralin (23. Juni 2008)

denke mal werde fürs erste noch bei WoW bleiben, und den Monat auslaufen lassen und meinen char dort hin und wieder ein wenig hochleveln... bald sind auch die ärgsten bugs raus, und dann kann sich das nochmal in ruhe anschauen und WAR auch mal antesten.. was dann besser ist, bzw. einem besser gefällt wird sich raustellen.

Aber ich erwarte auch bei Spielen dieser Größenordnung nicht, das am Release-Day alles sofort zu 100% stimmt, denn ein paar Betatester können icht das machen, was ein großer Spielerkreis machen kann... 

Spaß mach AoC auf jeden Fall! Nur die UI.... oO da muß sich noch einiges tun.. ich seh ja kaum meine gruppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (AddOns ftw!... 200 MB WoW-UI *gg*)


----------



## Phobius (23. Juni 2008)

Was ich bisher gesehen habe hat mich überzeugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob ich es aber im Moment zeitlich gebacken bekomme, ein MMO aktiv zu spielen weiss ich noch nicht.


----------



## Nesorie (23. Juni 2008)

Ich zocke weiter !!!! das spiel ist sau geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ... wow war auch net schlecht aber es war zu einseitig farmen raiden farmen raiden.. mit der zeit MACHT DAS KEIN SPAß MEHR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakonis (23. Juni 2008)

> Also ich go back to Wow.



jaja wow-fanboy bleib bei deinen erbsen

mit 51 hat du noch garnichts weiter gesehen. aber bist halt voll daneben, bye


----------



## Malyce (23. Juni 2008)

*Rosa Rote Brille anzieh und Funcum-Fanboy-Shirt anzieh*

jo, werd es weiter daddeln


----------



## attake (23. Juni 2008)

JA ich bleib auch bei AoC  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zu wow zurück kann ich irgendwie nichtmer weil das kampfsystem und das spiel selbst irgendwie total öde wirkt jetzt 
aber werd meinen WoW acc auch weiter zahlen ( raide 1-2mal die woche noch in wow ) 
mein aoc char is erst lvl 46 und raids in wowo machen momentan schon noch spass ^^  

wenn se bei aoc das endgame gut gestalten dann kann ich mir vorstellen auf wow ganz zu verzichten


----------



## z0r.de (23. Juni 2008)

Ich werd mir erstmal n komplett neues System zulegen müssen, da AoC bei mir zZ mit durchschnittlich 10-15Fps läuft und aussieht wie Gothic 1 aber weniger Spaß macht. Abgesehen davon gibts mir noch zu wenig Content generell, weswegen ich auch noch n bisschen warten werd, bevor ich 1000&#8364; für nen neuen PC locker mach.


----------



## ExoHunter (23. Juni 2008)

Nesorie schrieb:


> Ich zocke weiter !!!! das spiel ist sau geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Achso, so ist das also. Hmm... Aber dass du bisher ab Level 50 in AoC fast 30 Levels ergrinden musst, und du im Endgame auch nichts anderes mehr machst als zum hundertsten Mal die gleichen Instanzen besuchen und dein Gildenkeep im Belagerungskampf zu verteidigen, weißt du aber natürlich. Farmen wird mit 80 mit Sicherheit keiner mehr. Wer nach 30 ergrindeten Levels noch Lust zum farmen hat, dem kann ohnehin nicht mehr geholfen werden.

Nunja, stell dich gleich mal drauf ein, dass dich die gleiche Langeweile in Age of Conan sogar noch schneller einholt  als in WoW, weil das Spiel grade erst released wurde.

Ich würde mal sagen, dass sich WoW und AoC in der Hinsicht nicht viel nehmen.


----------



## bluemax71 (23. Juni 2008)

Ich werde nicht weiter spielen. Zahle doch nicht jeden Monat Geld dafür
als Betatester zu arbeiten. Das Spiel ist in sehr sehr vielen Bereichen einfach noch
nicht ausgereift. Spass hat es mir gemacht und Potential ist sicher da, aber
derzeit ist mir meine Zeit/Geld zu kostbar...


----------



## painINprogress (23. Juni 2008)

Aber sicha werde ich weiter spielen was für eine fragen -.-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blindside (23. Juni 2008)

Nein.

Warum? 
Keine Zeit, keine Lust, zu unfertig, langweilig, stressig.
Sollte ich es nicht verkauft kriegen werde ich in einem Jahr mal reinschauen was so drauß geworden ist.


----------



## Maugaran (23. Juni 2008)

Ich spiel auf jeden Fall weiter, bin gut zufrieden mit dem Spiel und Funcom ist ja ordentlich am Patchen


----------



## Kavaan (23. Juni 2008)

Ich werde auf jeden Fall weiterspielen. Spiele erst ca. 1 Woche und bin erst lvl 18 aber es macht halt Fun. Lags und Discos sind mir noch net begegnet nur einmal nen Freeze bei nem bossfight, naja Funcom verdient auf jeden Fall ne Chance die tun ja auch einiges von wegen patchen und so. Wird schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aldorada (23. Juni 2008)

Ich bin auch weg. 

Was habe ich von einer Supergfrafik wenn der Spielspass 0 ist.

Dachte das wird herausfordernd weils ja ab 18 ist ha ha.
Nur wegen den Blut und Nippel ?

Und total linaer.
Ein zweiter Char anfangen ist ja auch total langweilig.

Adios.


----------



## Ex1Tu5 (23. Juni 2008)

habe extra 1000€ ausgegeben für AoC damit ich schön Spielen kann aber jetzt nach knapp einen Monat fällt es auch mir auf das das Game zu 75% schrott ist, ich bin lvl 59 Barbar und befasse mich imo mit Craften, hab zwar auch schon druch farmen 22gold zusammen aber werde wohl auch aufhören & evtl. in 3 monaten nochmal rein schauen, werde wieder zu WoW gehen & PvP machen oder Rappelz zocken.

Die gründe sind ganz einfach, bin T-Com kunde, hatte schlimme probleme, dann war es 1Woche komplett weg, dann kamen patches & es geht wieder los.....

Dann das problem Graue Map, Grafikfehler inkl. systemabsturz & an meinem Rechner liegt es wohl kaum.
Und nein bin kein WoW fanboy


----------



## Axb (23. Juni 2008)

hallo


bin mit der pre-order eingestiegen und fand die ersten 20 levels sehr schön, von da an gings bergab und kann als fazit nur sagen,,,  für eine unfertige beta-version möchte ich keine 15 euro bezahlen, 15 dollar ?  bei dem kurs,  scherz beiseite

das spiel ist keine 2 euro wert im monat, ich will die ganzen gründe nicht nochmal alle im detail ausführen ,, fehlender content, schlechte grafik, kein directx-10, pvp nicht möglich, berufe völlig daneben, t-com kunden derbe verbindungsprobleme, gruppensuchfunktionen  sehr schlecht, chatsystem naja, die skillung ist schlecht beschrieben und du weisst in vielen fällen nicht was du skillst usw usw usw 


fazit  ich schaue in 6 bis 12 monaten vielleicht nochmal rein, aber ich hoffe auf warhammer online


die hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zum schluß


----------



## iwi (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo

Ich spiele nicht weiter. Am Anfang war es super, hat aber immer mehr nachgelassen.
Ich gehe nach WoW zurück. WoW hat zwar auch mit Fehler angefangen, das ist aber noch lange kein Grund das jetzt jedes MMORPG mit vielen Fehler auf dem Markt kommen darf. Stand der Technik ist nunmal jetzt eine Andere. 

cu @ WoW


----------



## Jo-Hendrik (23. Juni 2008)

Ex1Tu5 schrieb:


> habe extra 1000€ ausgegeben für AoC damit ich schön Spielen kann aber jetzt nach knapp einen Monat fällt es auch mir auf das das Game zu 75% schrott ist



du bist ja krank^^


----------



## Thelani (23. Juni 2008)

Ja ich spiele weiter. Die Questaufgaben sind sehr angenehm erstellt worden.
Dank der Karte, kann man die Questaufgaben schnell finden und erreichen. Da die suche alà "WoW" nach der Questbeschreibung, ausfällt.
Nur das jeder mit jedem kommunizieren kann, ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert. 

Meine Positiven Punkte:

+ Sehr innovatives Kampfsystem
+ Sehr schöne Spielwelt
+ Stimmige /emote möglichkeiten.
+ Quests schnell auffindbar dank der Hilfe durch Richtungspfeile in der Karte
+ Realitisch wenn eine Gilde mehr als nur 25 Mitglieder hat. Ja sogar über 100. Da hier Massenallianzen erwünscht sind, 
um eine Gildenstadt überhaupt aufzubauen. und auch mit Leben zu erfüllen.
+ Das Spiel wird sehr schnell weitergestaltet mit Patch`s und Fehler schnell behoben.

Meine Negativen Punkte:

- Das Spiel scheint an gewissen Stellen unfertig:

_
[*]Kaufhaus (Keine Auktionen möglich. Nur Direktverkäufe.)
[*]Questaufgaben mit Bugs. (z.b das bei Kletterpunkte kein "Benutzersymbol" erscheint. Aber mit der Taste "U" funktionieren.)
[*]Zu wenig Varriationen der Rüstungen. (Die Rüstungen sehen auf höheren Stufen noch weiter, sehr ähnlich aus, wie die lvl 10.)
_


- Da alle Spieler miteinander Kommunizieren können, kommt es bei unfairen Handlungen im Spiel zwischen Spielern, 
schnell zu wüsten Disskusionen oder Sprüchen im Chat.

- *Namensgebungen:*
Auf RP-Servern ist es wie in "WoW" möglich, RP - Untaugliche Namen zu erstellen. Oder sehr störende Namen wie "*Crom*ster" zu erstellen.
Dehren Namensgebung hier z.b auf den Cimmerischen Gott "Crom" aufbaut. Was ich sehr störend empfinde. Da solche Spieler nichts auf einem RP- Server zu suchen haben. Oder bzw, nicht den Sinn dahinter verstehen.
Daher, sollen spielinhaltliche Namen, nicht in einer abgeänderten Form, nutzbar sein.

*FAZIT:*

- Zu viele Spieler verirren sich auf einen für sie nicht geeigneten Server.
(Beispiel: Spieler XY kommt auf einem PvP Server und ist sich der Konsequenzen
nicht klar, das man beim Questen unfairerweise von anderen getötet werden kann.
Was der Grund ist, warum er im Chat, seinem Unmut platz macht. "Kecks?")

- Die grössten Stimmungskiller sind die Spieler, die man trotz der Altersbeschränkung von 18+,
nicht das entsprechende Alter "ansieht". Sie benehmen sich wie Kinder, dehnen man das Spiel
(auch trotz der 18+ Altersbeschränkung) das Spiel verkaufen konnte.
Von einem *Erwachsenen*-Spiel kann kaum die Rede sein, wenn man sich das benehmen im Chat
und im Spiel ansieht.


----------



## OldboyX (23. Juni 2008)

> + Realitisch wenn eine Gilde mehr als nur 25 Mitglieder hat. Ja sogar über 100. Da hier Massenallianzen erwünscht sind,
> um eine Gildenstadt überhaupt aufzubauen. und auch mit Leben zu erfüllen.




Hmm dachte AoC ist über weiteste Strecken instanziert. Eine Gilde mit 100 Leuten könnte sich wahrscheinlich nichtmal in derselben Hauptstadt treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu sagen AoC ist mehr auf "Massengilden" ausgerichtet als WoW ist wohl etwas gewagt. Wäre mir auch neu, dass in AoC Raidinstanzen limitfrei sind (oder zumindest für mehr als 40 Spieler). Klar ist das Spiel komplett neu und viele schließen sich für das Mega-farming-Guild-Castle jetzt zusammen, aber ich glaube kaum, dass das in Zukunft so sein wird wenn der Rohstoff und Goldmarkt sich einpendeln. In WoW kannst auch besser "farmen" je mehr Leute in deiner Gilde sind, aber das ist nicht primär für die Gildengröße ausschlaggebend.


----------



## derspanier (23. Juni 2008)

NEIN : Patches gehn an den Problemen des Spiels vorbei


----------



## etmundi (24. Juni 2008)

Jo-Hendrik schrieb:


> du bist ja krank^^



Vielleicht geht es ihm ja so wie mir:
Ich hab soviel Kohle, daß ich es nicht mehr zählen kann, sondern nur noch wiegen.


----------



## Roy1971 (24. Juni 2008)

derspanier schrieb:


> NEIN : Patches gehn an den Problemen des Spiels vorbei



OK, kanns verstehen, wenn einige Leute hier mit "nein" antworten.... aber wenn man es schon begründen will, dann sollten diese auch ein wenig "objektiver" gestaltet werden. 

Ich habe hier schon so einige Diskusionen miterlebt und kann sagen, dass mir AoC sehr viel spass macht (ob Bug´s oder keine Bug´s, dass sehe ich nicht so eng). Und auch wenn Funcom AoC wirklich einige Wochen bzw. Monate zu früh auf den Markt gebracht haben, so kann man nun wirklich nicht behaupten, dass die Patches an "den Problemen des Spiels vorbeigehen" (siehe aktuelle Patchnotes)

Ich persönlich bin zur Zeit von den Entwicklern begeistert, wie motiviert an dem Spiel gearbeitet wird und das zeigt für die Zukunft einfach .... AoC wird wachsen und ergo.... ICH WERD AUCH WEITERSPIELEN


----------



## Thelani (24. Juni 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Hmm dachte AoC ist über weiteste Strecken instanziert. Eine Gilde mit 100 Leuten könnte sich wahrscheinlich nichtmal in derselben Hauptstadt treffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es macht aber Sinn, mehr Spieler in einer Gilde zu haben. Einerseits wegen den Finanzen und Rohstoffen. Aber auch um bei Belagerungschlachten genügend
Material und Leute dabei zu haben. Ich würde es zu komisch finden, wenn man eine Ausgebaute Gildenstadt mit 25 Mann und 3 Katapulte einreissen würde.
Wo man Realitisch gesehen, schon 100 Mann sein sollte. (Macht auch Optisch nen schönen Eindruck, wenn man sowas sehen darf. Wie 100 Spieler ne Gildenstadt stürmen.)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badrobot (24. Juni 2008)

Nein...



Ameely schrieb:


> da muss ich zustimmen warum reitet ihr immer auf den bugs und dc rum. ihr könnt 2 spiele nicht vergleichen die so weit auseinandere rauskamen AoC 4 wochen alt, wow 3 jahre alt, und WoW hatte mehr bugs und lags nach relase und immer noch, funcome hat sich in den 4-5 wochen so arg den arsch aufgerissen wie es blizz in den ersten wochen bei WoW nicht getan hat also hör auf die 2 zu vergleichen! das kann man erst wenn AoC auch 3 jahre alt ist aber nicht jetzt!



Doch, ich denke man kann zwei Spiele vergleichen - egal wann sie rauskamen. Diese ganzen Ausreden 'alle MMOs haben beim Release viele Bugs' stinken mir.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe und bezahle, erwarte ich, dass es mir auch Spass macht. Ich finde AoC ganz nett, aber eben noch nicht fertig. Aber ich werde es nicht weiter Spielen. Im Kern ist es WoW in hübsch mit wesentlich weniger Content und Features. Sicher einiges ist etwas anders oder neuer. Aber man Ende ist es XP- und Itemgrind. Dazu kommt dann noch die PvP Variante um Burgen.
Was mir am negativsten auffällt, ist das die Klassen zu langweilig designt sind. Die Skills sind nicht sehr vielfältig und am Ende ist alles irgendwie Einheitsbrei. Für mich schon fast der größte Kritikpunkt.

Ich schätze das größte Problem ist, das Funcom einfach unglaublich viel heißte Luft produziert hat über ihr Marketing, damit unmengen an Spielern angelockt hat die nun alle merken wie unfertig ihr Produkt ist und wieder abspringen. Nun hat Funcom haufenweise Server und Support organisiert, den sie in ein zwei Monaten gar nicht mehr brauchen werden. Naja, vll wird auch alles anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sind nur ein paar Vermutungen... aber wenn man mal in den Foren mitließt zeichnet sich schon eine ziemlich negtaive Tendenz ab.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (24. Juni 2008)

Kurz und knapp : Ich spiele weiter , bin zwar erst lvl 30 aber spiele auch erst seit einigen tagen.. bis jetzt macht mir das spiel unendlich viel spass..


----------



## Nulim (24. Juni 2008)

NEIN !


----------



## zewa (24. Juni 2008)

gott bin ich froh das der monat rum ist, und die ganzen pfeifen wieder zurück in wow sind.

DANKE O HERR DANKE.


----------



## Thelani (24. Juni 2008)

zewa schrieb:


> gott bin ich froh das der monat rum ist, und die ganzen pfeifen wieder zurück in wow sind.
> 
> DANKE O HERR DANKE.



Es zwingt auch niemanden, das Spiel zu spielen. Ich denke das AoC hier auf dieser Site schlecht gemacht wird, weil hier allzuviele Anhänger anderer MMORPG`S sind. Naja kontruktive Kritik hab ich bisher keine gelesen. Und solche Leute kann man getrost ignorieren.

/ignore all spammer
/signed AoC nice Game


----------



## painschkes (24. Juni 2008)

/signed @ Thelani.. so ist es einfach.


----------



## Zimt34 (24. Juni 2008)

Ich werde ebenfalls im Moment nicht verlängern. Ich war am Anfang begeistert von AoC und habe mich an den Bugs und anderen Unzulänglichkeiten wenig gestört, da die tolle Atmosphäre in Tortage und die am Anfang noch spannenden Quests viel wett gemacht haben. Ja und ich habe das Game zumindest am Anfang gegen all die Nörgler verteidigt. Aber mittlerweile bin ich Level 50 und es langweilt es mich nur noch, denn außer questen und grinden geht halt imo fast nichts. Da hilft auch die tolle Grafik nix mehr. Und wenn ich dran denke, dass ich mit meinem Lvl 50 noch 30 ebenso öde Level vor mir habe, habe ich imo einfach keine Lust mehr. Und was mich besonders enttäuscht hat, dass die Verheißungen in Sachen PvP bislang in keiner Weise erfüllt wurden, die Mini-BGs sind einfallslos und unattraktiv und wirkliches Open-Pvp-Feeling kommt auch auf den Pvp-Servern nicht auf. Und die PvP-Zukunft mit Lvl 80 - naja, abwarten.    Es soll ja nachgebessert werden, aber für mich und ich befürchte viele andere wird das zu spät sein.

@thelani Konstruktive Kritik gibt und gab es in anderenThreads mehr als genug, man muss nicht alles 1000 mal wiederkäuen. Und genauso wenig mag man zum 1000. mal lesen, dass uns niemand zwingt dieses Spiel zu spielen. Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass sich dies mittlerweile rumgesprochen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und dass die Leute in Foren wie diesem ihre Enttäuschung artikulieren sollte ja wohl möglich sein ohne dass man wieder mal als *gähn* Wow-Pfeife, Wow-Fanboy und ähnliches beschimpft wird.


----------



## OldboyX (24. Juni 2008)

Niemand will Age of Conan schlecht machen, aber mal folgendes angenommen:

Der Thread fragt nach Meinungen (werdet ihr weiterspielen oder nicht), weiters kann man statistisch annehmen, dass in diesem Forum eine große Mehrheit der User WoW-Spieler sind oder waren (siehe blasc, Geschichte der Seite usw.)
Geht man nun davon aus, dass WoW Spielern tendenzielle viele Faktoren an AoC nicht gefallen, weil sie nicht anders können als es mit WoW zu vergleichen, so kann man sich ziemlich schnell zusammenreimen, dass man in diesem Forum insgesamt eher eine mehrheitliche "Pro WoW" Kultur erleben wird.
Dazu sei noch gesagt, dass WoW bedeutend mehr Spieler hat als jedes andere MMO, in effektiven Zahlen an Support Posts in einem Forum (selbst wenn es einigermaßen neutral ist) wird also mit ziemlicher Sicherheit die Pro WoW Meinung insgesamt mehr Posts bekommen als andere Spiele bei gleichbleibendem Prozentsatz an Forenpostern einer Spielgemeinschaft generell. Ausgenommen sind hier natürlich Sammelforen von WoW-Hassern oder Fan-Foren die explizit für ein bestimmtes Spiel eingerichtet sind. Aber Unterforen wie dieses hier auf "relativ neutralem, oder sagen wir mal WoW-lastigem Terrain" werden schwerlich ein gutes Bild abgeben.

Insgesamt also braucht sich hier keiner wundern wenn einige kein gutes Haar an AoC lassen. Außerdem kann man bei der Fülle an Beschwerden in den offiziellen Foren und auch hier wohl kaum mehr wegsehen. Es gibt offensichtlich Probleme und nicht unerheblich viele Leute werden dem Spiel schon früh den Rücken kehren. Genauso weiß aber jeder, dass das Spiel deshalb sicher nicht im nächsten Jahr offline gehn wird oder sonstige Horrorszenarien. Jetzt sind bei den Entwicklern gute Entscheidungen gefragt und da glaube ich haben einige das Gefühl (inklusive mir), dass falsche Schwerpunkte gesetzt werden. 
Der größte downturner wird hier wohl wieder die Performance sein. Niemand wird gern bezüglich der Systemanforderungen beschwindelt und im Endeffekt kaufen sich die wenigsten einen 1k Euro Rechner für ein einzelnes neues Spiel. Und auf Patches wie "Anpassung von Reitgeschwindigkeit" oder "Vertonung von Quest xxx in Gegend xxx" sind Spieler in der Regel bereit relativ gutmütig zu warten. Wenige hören wegen einer fehlenden Quest oder mangelnden Vertonung auf, aber wenn von den 400.000 angeblichen Abonnenten ca. 10% Performance Probleme haben, das Spiel dauernd abstürzt, es trotz "recommended specs" inakzeptabel läuft oder im schlimmsten Fall gar nicht spielbar ist, dann sind das locker mal 40,000 Spieler die man leichtfertig verliert.

Lächerlich ist aber in jedem Fall dieses militante Gehabe bezüglich eines Besitzes der allgemeinen Wahrheit zu AoC sei es nun "Das Spiel ist super, so ist es einfach." oder genauso "Das Spiel ist einfach nur schlecht".


----------



## Des Teufels rechte Hand (24. Juni 2008)

Mir als pve-orientierter Ex-WoWler gefälllt dieses Spiel. Es scheit zwar so, daß das Endgame eher PvP-Schwerpunkte hat, welche aber via  Kollisionskontrolle,
politische Fraktionsbildungen( FSK 18 is nicht nur wegen fliegenden Köpfen und Nippels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) mich neugierig machen.
Ich freu mich auf die übervölkerten  Gildenstädte, die Belagerungsschlachten und hoffe, daß das mit dem pve auch anspruchsvoll wird.
Den neinsagern gebe den Tip:
Wer Probleme mit den fehlenden qus zum leveln hat, geht einfach in Gr. in Inis. Wer keine Lust auf qu-lesen hat, loggt sich in ein paar Monaten wieder ein.
Und wer probleme mit den speckigen funkelnden Texturen hat sollte mal an der Grafik rumspielen(Gamma Helligkeit und Kontrast), bei mir wurd es ganz angenehm.

Also ich spiele weiter und bereue es nicht auf einem PvP-Server angefangen zu haben, obwohl alles den Anschein erweckt, ganz Hyboria sei ein einziges BG.
Sehr gefährlich da draussen.


----------



## 999 (24. Juni 2008)

klares nein
ich habe lange auf das game gewartet und danach war es zu enttäuschend für mich 
zuviele bugs / lags wenn man sie nicht brauchen kann / habe nen deutsches spiel bestellt und nicht die hälfte englisch ( ich kann kein englisch ) und von gruppenspiel zu weit entfernt für mich


----------



## Churchak (24. Juni 2008)

Thelani schrieb:


> Es macht aber Sinn, mehr Spieler in einer Gilde zu haben. Einerseits wegen den Finanzen und Rohstoffen. Aber auch um bei Belagerungschlachten genügend
> Material und Leute dabei zu haben. Ich würde es zu komisch finden, wenn man eine Ausgebaute Gildenstadt mit 25 Mann und 3 Katapulte einreissen würde.
> Wo man Realitisch gesehen, schon 100 Mann sein sollte. (Macht auch Optisch nen schönen Eindruck, wenn man sowas sehen darf. Wie 100 Spieler ne Gildenstadt stürmen.)
> 
> ...



dachte die schlachten sind auf 48 mann/fraun pro seite limitiert?
an daoc schlachten zurückgedacht mit seinen 100-200 leuten pro fraktion (bei 3 fraktionen) bei so machem reliraid/keepraid/zergschlacht  ist das doch eher mau in meinen augen ^^



Thelani schrieb:


> Naja kontruktive Kritik hab ich bisher keine gelesen. Und solche Leute kann man getrost ignorieren.



 brille von fielmann? sorry gab hier mehr als genug kontruktive Kritik,bzw plausible begründungen da muss man schon mit blindheit oder ignoranz geschlagen sein die ned zu sehn.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morwing (24. Juni 2008)

Jinntao schrieb:


> Klares Ja.
> 
> 1.) Gibt es nix vergleichbares.
> 2.) Bin ich als Wenigspieler (ca. 2 Std. täglich) noch viele Wochen beschäftigt um überhaupt mal 80 zu werden.




Voll Zustimm!

Nach drei Jahren WoW, ein halbes LOTRO, ein halbes Jahr Guild Wars, ein viertel EVE und ne Woche StarWars bisher mein Hoffnungsträger,  mal wieder richtig geil darauf nach der Arbeit endlich Heim zu kommen...

WAR muss für ich nicht WOW toppen sondern erstmal AOC. Denn das ist im Moment der große Marktführer im Erwachsenen Online Rollenspiel. Die ganzen Kiddies die rumheulen werden sich langsamm sowieso auflösen, so berreinigt sich das Spiel selbständig.

Also wenn das weiter so geh mit den Patches dann werden wir im Winter richtig Spaß haben.


----------



## rendezvous. (24. Juni 2008)

not.


----------



## Gocu (24. Juni 2008)

ich find 50 Euro waren für so ein Spiel bisschen zu teuer aber naja ich teste das mal in paar Monaten wieder

P.S. eine Umfrage wäre auch gut gewesen


----------



## Fr3ak3r (24. Juni 2008)

werd auf jedenfall weiterspielen, hab als abo erstmal 3monate genommen.
die bugs sind nervig, aber mir macht das spiel richtig spaß, deshalb werd ichs weiterspielen, wenns in 3 monaten noch nicht besser ist werd ich weiter sehen.


----------



## Gocu (24. Juni 2008)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> werd auf jedenfall weiterspielen, hab als abo erstmal 3monate genommen.
> die bugs sind nervig, aber mir macht das spiel richtig spaß, deshalb werd ichs weiterspielen, wenns in 3 monaten noch nicht besser ist werd ich weiter sehen.



stimmt die Bugs nerven schon, aber wenn das Spiel immer so wäre wie auf Tortage dann würde ich weiterspielen aber wie es jetzt aussieht eher nicht


----------



## Arthas Menethil (25. Juni 2008)

Ich spiel das Game nun schon seit Sommer 2004,also 4 Jahre und es langweilt schon extrem. Problem ist aber, dass es absolut keine gute Alternative gibt LotRO und AoC sind absoluter Müll und sonst gibts auch nix. Ich spiel noch nebenbei bisschen Warhammer, aber das ist atm auch noch nicht so extrem derbe.


----------



## zewa (26. Juni 2008)

ich finde, seid der freimonat bei den meisten rum ist und die ganzen wow spieler wieder weg sind, macht aoc noch mehr spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich bin so froh, endlich in ruhe aoc spielen *freu*


----------



## Das Vio (26. Juni 2008)

Jo werde weiter Spielen, mir gefällt aoc sehr gut, mal sehen was mit Aion wird, das ist aber ein anderes kapitel


----------



## Ex1Tu5 (26. Juni 2008)

Jo-Hendrik schrieb:


> du bist ja krank^^



Wieso?
mein AMD 3700+ 2GB DDR 1 Speicher X1950 pro war/ist überflüssig & bei kommenden Spielen passt es dann auch


----------



## Ex1Tu5 (26. Juni 2008)

Das schrieb:


> Jo werde weiter Spielen, mir gefällt aoc sehr gut, mal sehen was mit Aion wird, das ist aber ein anderes kapitel



Da warte ich auch drauf, bin mal gespannt der Grafikstil ist da auch ganz wenn, was ich bis jetzt so gesehn habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nur ne Beta ibt es wohl nicht wo man als leihe mitmachen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windhawk (26. Juni 2008)

Ich mach ganz klar weiter ;-)


----------



## dergrossegonzo (26. Juni 2008)

Ich mach´grad Sommerpause. (Kein Wow, kein AoC) 

Dann warte ich mal, was der Lich so bringt. (ausser mimimi-mein-schönes-T6-Geschrei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Dann kommt ja noch irgendwann mal Warhammer raus.

Und dann werde ich nochmal bei Conan dem Barbier vorbeischauen. 

Also erst mal ein klares *"Jaein"*


----------



## grimmgork (26. Juni 2008)

Schönes wetter, Badesaison hatt angefangen d abrauch ich grad mal kein game


----------



## Blenderxxx (26. Juni 2008)

Ich habe nach 2 Wochen schon keine Lust mehr gehabt und gekündigt^^
Meine Gründe:

1. Meine Grafikkarte ist zu schlecht, aber ich habe keine Lust mir wegen ein Spiel, was noch nicht fertig ist eine neue zu Kaufen. Ich Spiel ja sonst nur WoW und das läuft super.
2. Ich finde die Grundgebühr von WoW schon nicht angemessen, darum sind sie mir bei AoC echt unverschämt.


Dank AoC freue ich mich nun doch auf WoW WoLk und level gerade mein Schurken twink auf 70, den ich dann ab dem AddOn zum Main ernenne ^^ Mein Feral T5+S3Druide hänge ich an den Nagel. Tanken ist mir langsam zu stressig und undankbar, und Feral im Arena-PvP ist auch imba, im negativen und auf heal umsteigen werde ich niemals ^^


----------



## Bonehuntergold (26. Juni 2008)

habe mir erstmal ein 3 monatsabo gelößt!

werde wohl aoc solange spielen bis http://www.mortalonline.com/ raus kommt! da ich sehr großen wert aufs hardcore pvp lege!
gruß bone


----------



## Soidberg (26. Juni 2008)

Ich bleib auch erstmal dabei...

Bei dem guten Wetter komme ich eh nicht so oft zum Daddeln, da merke ich den fehlenden HighLvl Inhalt nicht so stark.
Meinen HoX lasse ich jetzt mit Level 53 stehen und warte auf die neuen Gebiete.
Solange kann ich noch genug andere Klassen spielen, machen ja alle Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin seit der ClosedBeta dabei und freue mich jedes mal, wenn mit dem Patch ein paar Bugs verschwinden und dafür ein paar neue Quests und Gebiete dazukommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (26. Juni 2008)

Namaste
passend zu meinem Thread Werdet ihr weiterspielen http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=47185
nun weitere Fragen:
1. Gibt es irgendwo schon Angaben dazu, wieviele aufgehört haben?
2. Wie ist euer eigenes Empfinden? Sind die Server spürbar leerer geworden?
3. Wie hat es sich auf den Chat ausgwirkt.
    In einem anderen Thread hat jemand geschrieben, das es aufällig sei, daß wohl die WoW-Kiddys 
    aufgehört hätten (nix gegen Kiddys)
4. Falls jetzt tatsächlich Serverkapazitäten frei geworden sind, kann man dann wohl bald mit der
    Freischaltung der Buddy-Keys rechnen (wills endlich mal selber antesten)

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## Gocu (26. Juni 2008)

rotermichel schrieb:


> Erster



ah sehr interessant bist bestimmt eins von den WoW Kiddys

OT: also ich habe aufgehört und kenne auch einige die aufgehört haben die Server sollten zwar nicht viel leerer geworden sein aber ein bisschen wahrscheinlich


----------



## rotermichel (26. Juni 2008)

Ich werde aufhören,werde aber in einigen Monaten noch mal vorbei schauen. Das Game ist sehr gut,aber ich habe keinen Bock mich durch Ständige Fehler zu Kämpfen.
Ich denke Realistisch ist es in ca. 6 Monaten vorausgesetzt es wird an der <stabilität und dx 10 gearbeitet.


----------



## rotermichel (26. Juni 2008)

Ja ich bin einer von den WOW Kiddys und ich werde auch zurück gehen.


----------



## Glaucos (26. Juni 2008)

Ja, ich werde weiterspielen weil es tierisch spaß macht.

zu deine Aufzählung:
1. kA.
2. Beim Server Mitra und Ibis ist mir keine "leere" aufgefallen. Abgesehen von den Zeiten wo EM-Spielen stattfinden
3. habe keine Wirkung fesstellen können...negativen, noch weniger.
4. Denke die Freischaltun ist schon ab Anfang juli verfügbar.

Zusatz:
Age of Conan ist wieder auf die Spitze von Verkaufscharts vonnPlatz 2 auf 1 (Mass Effect hatte nur  1Woche Die Führung übernommen). Diese Fakten sprechen nicht unbedingt für massen Aufhörung..es wird mehr.

my 2 cents,
Glaucos


----------



## Doenerman (26. Juni 2008)

Ach alles dieses Heulen.

Ihr habt die möglichkeit mitzuwirken, bei ausbessern der Fehler.


Meint ihr WoW war am anfang besser ?

Nie und nimmer, war nämlich seit dem Anfang ein Hordler   (nieder mit der Allianz).

Und finde Age of Conan nur Geil !!!!


Klar, sin ddort viele Bugs aber, ihr seit von der ersten Stunde dabei.


Ich bleibe definitiv dabei, und werde aber auch  WoW weiter zocken, also zweigleisig.


Und vergesst nicht:  Montags und Donnerstags werden diverse Updates aufgespielt !!!


----------



## Gocu (26. Juni 2008)

rotermichel schrieb:


> Ich werde aufhören,werde aber in einigen Monaten noch mal vorbei schauen. Das Game ist sehr gut,aber ich habe keinen Bock mich durch Ständige Fehler zu Kämpfen.
> Ich denke Realistisch ist es in ca. 6 Monaten vorausgesetzt es wird an der <stabilität und dx 10 gearbeitet.



genau wie bei mir werde auch in ein paar monaten nochmal spielen


----------



## Flixl (26. Juni 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Kazabeth (26. Juni 2008)

Ja, ich höre auch mit WoW auf. Evtl. komme ich nach paar Monaten nach Erscheinen des AddOns mal wieder vorbei, wenn die ganzen Bugs rausgepatcht sind.


----------



## Haribo025  (26. Juni 2008)

Ich werde weiter Zocken " VORERST " ! Weil ich ein geduldiger Typ bin. Doch auch nur für bestimmte Zeit, so wie viele andere Denke ich.

Die Abrechnung lief ziemlich gut Seitens Funcom , but nu kann ich nicht zocken .

Was kleines nebenbei:
Bei mir auf der Arbeit klopft mir mein Chef nur 2mal auf die Schulter. Sollte der Kunde bis dahin sein BEZAHLTES Produkt nicht in vollem Umfang nutzen können wird ERSATZ FÜR MICH gesucht.


----------



## celion (26. Juni 2008)

Glaucos schrieb:


> Zusatz:
> Age of Conan ist wieder auf die Spitze von Verkaufscharts vonnPlatz 2 auf 1 (Mass Effect hatte nur  1Woche Die Führung übernommen).



Quelle? ist mir nämlich neu


----------



## Glaucos (26. Juni 2008)

chart sources:
gamestar seite..unter charts -> Verkaufcharts.


----------



## daedadu (26. Juni 2008)

Ich habe meine CE Version an einen Arbeitskollegen für 50.-€ verkauft, da ich der Meinung bin, das ich 
mit dem Spiel nicht glücklich werde. 
Dazu beigetragen habe allerdings viele Dinge, was mich aber extrem störte war und ist die ganze Geschichte mit den Instanzen und deren Funktion.
Natürlich ist jedem selbst überlassen darüber zu urteilen und nichts läge mir ferner jemanden meine Meinung aufzudrängen, aber dieses AOC stellt für mich kein MMORPG dar. 
Weshalb wurden die Server nicht geclustert wie bei der Konkurenz, ein Problem was vielen in meinem Bekanntenkreis übel aufstößt. 
Aber nun gut, ich wünsche FC und all den anderen Spielern viel Erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parat (26. Juni 2008)

daedadu schrieb:


> aber dieses AOC stellt für mich kein MMORPG dar.


Naja, was ist es denn dann?


----------



## Shiv0r (26. Juni 2008)

Parat schrieb:


> Naja, was ist es denn dann?



Ein Beat em Up ala Mortal Kombat/Tekken-Mix.^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wrongfifty (26. Juni 2008)

Ich werde auch aufhören,zuerst hab ich über die ganzen Bugs hinweggesehen aber es wird immer schlimmer statt besser hab ich das Gefühl.
Was ich mich auch frage ist warum AoC teurer ist als andere mmorpgs.Ist nur ca.1 Euro aber warum .


----------



## mattenowie (26. Juni 2008)

ich hab auch lange hoffnungsvoll in die zukunft geschaut. aber nachdem heute mal wieder ein patch erschienen ist, der wie ein schlag ins gesicht ist, habe ich mein abo gekündigt und werde es auf absehbare zeit nicht wieder reaktivieren.

es ist einfach eine frechheit was sich funcom da erlaubt.

und das traurigste ist ja das aoc sich so langsam von einer frühen beta zu einer spähten alpha entwickelt


----------



## arieos (27. Juni 2008)

Ach .. sicherlich .. heute war´s schon Katastrophal. Aber hey .. immerhin ackern die bei FC. Sie machen halt udn dsa zählt. Alle jammern rum das alles verbugt ist .. Alles ? Quatsch. Das spiel ist halt erst ein paar Wochen alt.  Aber ich kann auch jeden verstehen, der erstmal abwartet. Ich bleib erstmal dabei. Schauen was kommt. Zumal gehör ich auch nicht zu den 24/7 spielern. Ich hab arbeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ex1Tu5 (27. Juni 2008)

ich gebe den ganzen scheiß noch 6monate oder bissel mehr dann wird es free2play weil es einfach schrott ist das Game, habe auch von anfang an (naja 2wochen nach erscheinen) WoW gespielt und da hat es sich besser Spielen lassen als AoC & was die Mods im Forum mit einen machen ist eh fürn arsch, bin gesperrt bis 1. Sep. 08 weil ich normale Kritik geübt habe, dann würden posts von mir gelöscht, das mehrmals & das da eine die Hutschnurr reißt ist ja normal.

Dann kommt dazu was sie immer für patches bringen, einer schlimmer als der andere, z.b. craftingberufe die wissen schon vom ersten Tag an das die im arsch sind, aber nicht wird gemacht, dann werden infos gar nicht im patch aufgezählt.

Bin schon am überlegen ob ich meine 49€ wieder übern Anwalt zurück hol, denn ich hab kein Goldesel im keller stehen & sachen die hoch gelobt wurden sind, wurde ja auch nicht eingehalten, bestes bsp. empfohlene Systemanforderung, DX 10, 1000 leute und mehr zusamen Spielen, fette epische noch nie da gewesene SChlachten, PvP system, all dies nicht vorhanden & das ist auch wenn es manche krass finden betrug, sachen anzubieten, werbung zu machen & dann ist davon nichts da oder freigeschalten, dann kommen Lagspikes, DC´s ohne ende dazu.

Ich fande AoC geil, hab es jeden Tag gezockt aber wenn man die ganzen negativen sachen ließt macht man selber irgendwann die augen auf & denkt sich selber "Stimmt schon, hab die selben probleme" und dann macht es auf dauer kein Spass.


----------



## Roy1971 (27. Juni 2008)

arieos schrieb:


> Ach .. sicherlich .. heute war´s schon Katastrophal. Aber hey .. immerhin ackern die bei FC. Sie machen halt udn dsa zählt. Alle jammern rum das alles verbugt ist .. Alles ? Quatsch. Das spiel ist halt erst ein paar Wochen alt.  Aber ich kann auch jeden verstehen, der erstmal abwartet. Ich bleib erstmal dabei. Schauen was kommt. Zumal gehör ich auch nicht zu den 24/7 spielern. Ich hab arbeit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich verstehe langsam nicht mehr, warum die alle auf den Bug´s rumhacken. Vieles ist bereits gepatched und viel viel viel wird noch gepatched.... also abwarten. Und mal ehrlich... Niemand hat ein Bugfreies AoC erwartet, oder??

Und die ständigen Vergleiche zu WoW nerven auch langsam.... für alle nörgler, hier mal eine Threat aus dem WoW forum

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=47899

Das zum Thema Bugfreies Wow


----------



## Netskater (27. Juni 2008)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe langsam nicht mehr, warum die alle auf den Bug´s rumhacken. Vieles ist bereits gepatched und viel viel viel wird noch gepatched.... also abwarten. Und mal ehrlich... Niemand hat ein Bugfreies AoC erwartet, oder??
> 
> Und die ständigen Vergleiche zu WoW nerven auch langsam.... für alle nörgler, hier mal eine Threat aus dem WoW forum
> 
> ...



Klassisches Eigentor^^ 3-4 bugs in 2-3 Jahren sagen die Spieler.

-------------------

AoC ist auch in 6 Monaten noch neu.

Es gabs doch Spieler die hier Stock und Stein geschworen haben, das sie selbst nach 3 Stunden kein bug
in AoC hatten.

Wäre es mal sinnvoll diese Konfigdaten genausten zu sammeln - so das der ein oder andere - seine Hardwarekonfiguration optimieren kann?

Weiterer positiver Punkt heute - AoC will näher an der Community sein - wenns so ist werden die Standard
Sachen wie Ah. ev. bald laufen

Denkt bei AoC-Kritiker/leaver  nicht an schlechte Menschen, sondern Kunden die zurückkommen könnten!


----------



## arieos (27. Juni 2008)

Ex1Tu5 schrieb:


> ich gebe den ganzen scheiß noch 6monate oder bissel mehr dann wird es free2play weil es einfach schrott ist das Game, habe auch von anfang an (naja 2wochen nach erscheinen) WoW gespielt und da hat es sich besser Spielen lassen als AoC & was die Mods im Forum mit einen machen ist eh fürn arsch, bin gesperrt bis 1. Sep. 08 weil ich normale Kritik geübt habe, dann würden posts von mir gelöscht, das mehrmals & das da eine die Hutschnurr reißt ist ja normal.



Kritik üben und rumpöbeln sind aber auch 2 Paar Schuhe. 



Ex1Tu5 schrieb:


> *Bin schon am überlegen ob ich meine 49&#8364; wieder übern Anwalt zurück hol*, denn ich hab kein Goldesel im keller stehen & sachen die hoch gelobt wurden sind, wurde ja auch nicht eingehalten, bestes bsp. empfohlene Systemanforderung, DX 10, 1000 leute und mehr zusamen Spielen, fette epische noch nie da gewesene SChlachten, PvP system, all dies nicht vorhanden & das ist auch wenn es manche krass finden betrug, sachen anzubieten, werbung zu machen & dann ist davon nichts da oder freigeschalten, dann kommen Lagspikes, DC´s ohne ende dazu.



Viel Spaß. Keinen Goldesel im Keller, aber ne Rechtsschutzversicherung ? 

"Hallo, Liebling Kreuzberg. Ich hab 2 Disco´s innerhalb einer halben Studne gehabt, verklag mal Fun Com. Jo, mach ick, Herr Exitus. "


----------



## reappy (27. Juni 2008)

Nein, ich spiele nicht weiter.

Ich denke mal das mein Account mittlerweile schon stillgelegt wurde (pre order incl. EA).

Irgendwie hab ich micht gegen lvl 20 immer weniger eingeloggt bis ich es irgendwann ganz gelassen habe.
Es ist sicher schon mehrere wochen her das ich das letzte mal online war, ich weis es eigentlich gar nicht so genau.

Ich kann mich (bis lvl 20) weder über Bugs, noch über laggs oder dc´s beschweren da ich von diesen sachen verschond geblieben bin.
Ich denke mal der Funken ist einfach nicht "übergeprungen".

Wünsche aber allen AoC´lern das sie lange viel spass und freude an dem Spiel haben werden.


----------



## Ex1Tu5 (27. Juni 2008)

arieos schrieb:


> Kritik üben und rumpöbeln sind aber auch 2 Paar Schuhe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




was du für eine scheiße schreibst, wegen DC mach ich sowas sicher nicht, eher wegen nicht eingehaltener versprechen, Aussagen, hab mir auch extra nen rechner gekauft für AoC die weit über dem empfohlen was hinten drauf steht geht!
und ich habe erst nur kritik geübt, mehrfach sogar, aber irgendwann ist jeder an einem punkt wo man sagt so geht es nicht!


----------



## La Saint (27. Juni 2008)

Weiterspielen? Nein, Account ist schon gekündigt.

Die ausführlichen Gründe dafür habe ich schon vor mehr als einer Woche gepostet. Es sind die üblichen und schon mehrfach diskutierten. Also nichts weltbewegendes.

Im AoC-Forum wurde der Post nach 20 min gesperrt. Obwohl höflich und in wohlgesetzten Worten formuliert. Aber das war vorauszusehen. Funcom versucht seine Foren "sauber" zu halten und zensiert negative Kritik. Und gerade sogenannte Abschiedsthreads enthalten naturgemäß Kritik in detaillierter und gebündelter Form.

Anschießend habe ich eine Kopie dieses Posts auch hier ins Forum gestellt. Hier hat er zumindest 3 Stunden überlebt, bevor ihn ein Moderator mit einer Larifari-Begründung geschlossen hat. Das läßt mich jetzt natürlich an der neutralen Position von buffed zweifeln. Schaltet Funcom hier Werbung?

cu
Lasaint


----------



## zewa (27. Juni 2008)

La schrieb:


> Weiterspielen? Nein, Account ist schon gekündigt.
> 
> Die ausführlichen Gründe dafür habe ich schon vor mehr als einer Woche gepostet. Es sind die üblichen und schon mehrfach diskutierten. Also nichts weltbewegendes.
> 
> ...



auch nicht schlecht. zwei unterschiedliche foren moderatoren schlie0en deinen post. das spricht doch für sich bzw. für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ugauga (27. Juni 2008)

Ex1Tu5 schrieb:


> Bin schon am überlegen ob ich meine 49€ wieder übern Anwalt zurück hol, denn ich hab kein Goldesel im keller stehen & sachen die hoch gelobt wurden sind, wurde ja auch nicht eingehalten, bestes bsp. empfohlene Systemanforderung, DX 10, 1000 leute und mehr zusamen Spielen, fette epische noch nie da gewesene SChlachten, PvP system, all dies nicht vorhanden & das ist auch wenn es manche krass finden betrug, sachen anzubieten, werbung zu machen & dann ist davon nichts da oder freigeschalten, dann kommen Lagspikes, DC´s ohne ende dazu.



find ich genial wenn ein 16(?) jähriger funcom verklagen möchte
in summe kommt dir das ganze zwar um ein zigfaches teurer, aber mach nur, ich find dich süß


----------



## Lizard King (27. Juni 2008)

Hah das Spiel war für mich schon durch da war ich noch nicht mal aus Tortage draussen, nur die Neugierde hat mich noch bisschen weiterspielen lassen.

Ich dachte ja da kommt noch etwas was mich wirklich umhaut, aber eigentlich war das schon das ganze Spiel, OK es gibt noch einiges "neues" an Landschaft zu entdecken aber der "Kern" des Spiels konnte mich nicht die Bohne Fesseln.

Alleine schon so manche Kamerafahrten sind entweder total überflüssig, lieblos/plump oder bestehen nur aus Clippingfehlern.


----------



## Salute (27. Juni 2008)

zewa schrieb:


> auch nicht schlecht. zwei unterschiedliche foren moderatoren schlie0en deinen post. das spricht doch für sich bzw. für dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jetzt hast dus ihm aber gegeben! Trotzdem ändert es nix an derzeitigen Situation in AoC.

Ach ja, wie war das nochmal mit "mounted combat" und dem respekt einflössenden Rhino?! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZiDQ3CrJJc


Naja zumindest sieht die Grafik toll aus^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Groktar (27. Juni 2008)

nein ... spiele gerne PvP ... die Balance in AoC ist aber nicht vorhanden ... darüber hinaus nervt das grinden ... schade, optisch gefällt es mir sehr gut ... aber eigentlich nervt es im Moment mehr als das es Spaß macht ...


----------



## Jacyra (27. Juni 2008)

Klares NEIN weil es gibt leider einige sachen die mich stören angefangen bei Questbugs, Ende bei Server DC und permanentes Repair wenn der Launcher mal wieder abkackt. Komme ja momentan nicht mal in die Accountverwaltung weil der mir sagt ich benutz nen Falsches Pw. Aber ich bezweifel nicht das die Entwickler das noch hin bekommen nur so wie es momentan läuft würde ich den meisten Leuten raten noch ein halbes Jahr zu warten, weil so wie es jetzt gerade läuft isses immernoch in der Betaphase habe ich das Gefühl und es wäre rausgeschmissenes Geld dafür monatlich zu Löhnen.


----------



## Ex1Tu5 (27. Juni 2008)

ugauga schrieb:


> find ich genial wenn ein 16(?) jähriger funcom verklagen möchte
> in summe kommt dir das ganze zwar um ein zigfaches teurer, aber mach nur, ich find dich süß



1. Wenn du mein Profil angeschaut hättest, was du anscheinend nicht hast oder nicht kannst, weil dich die Forenfunktionen überfordern, wüsstest du das ich 23j bin aber passt schon, wo hast bitte die info her das ich erst 16jahre jung sein soll Oo
2. Das sind so typische sprüche, wenn einer was sagt was einen anderen nicht passt gleich als kind abstempeln gZ, und das du mich süß findest zeugt auch nur wieder von geistigen Dünnschiss, du kennst mich nicht & das bild hier drin zeigt auch nicht viel von mir, also laber nicht so ne scheiß du opfer!


----------



## Ishbal (27. Juni 2008)

Also nix gegen AOC aber das Funcom stündlich alle Threads die denen nicht passen schliesen ist schon ne Frechheit, ich meine wie wenig Selbstbewustsein müssen die haben wenn die keine Kritik vertragen können, anstatt zu löschen sollten sie sich vll mal Kritik zu Herzen nehmen und entsprechend reagieren und daurauf eingehn und nachbessern, oder wenigstens etwas versprechen. 
Naja wie gesagt ich finds schon albern negative threads nahezu zu boykotieren, glaub nicht das das andre Firmen zumindest in der Intensität betreiben.
Aber ok manche vertragen halt Kritik andre nicht, ich sag ja nix wenn Hass oder Beleidigungsthreads gelöscht werden, ist auch irgendwo richtig, aber sachlich ernste Kritik sollte erlaubt sein. Sonst ist das Forum am Ende mehr geschnitten als die Deutsche Version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arthorhas (27. Juni 2008)

Ich werde weiter spielen. Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, das dies auch nur daher der Fall ist, da ich einen Laptop hab wo es auch einwandfrei drauf läuft.

Der Rechner der hier noch neben mit steht würde normalerweise auch Problemlos reichen, aber nein, hier mag es nicht rund laufen... viele Hänger und die ganze Litanai an Problemen die im Technikforum zu finden ist.

Würde ich also nicht diese Alternative mit dem Laptop haben würde ich heute auch eher über das Spiel schimpfen, wobei ich auch hier einschränkend sagen muss das ich es nach den Problemen darauf auch nicht mehr versucht hatte.

Bei dem Vergleich WoW zu AoC kann ich nur sagen das beide Ihre Krankheiten hatten. Ich kann mich noch sehr gut an die kleineren Probleme in WoW nach den Start erinnern... der berüchtigte Lootbug, den aber scheinbar viele heute gerne verdrängen (was ich auch verstehen kann) oder auch Queste die sich nicht haben abschließe lassen. 

Serverstabilität würde ich sagen ist nicht besser oder schlechter, wobei AoC noch ein klein wenig die Nase vorne hat (seit dem gestriegen Fiasko... aber umindestt haben sie es geschafft eine Zeit anzugeben wann die Server wieder laufen, und waren sogar etwas früher fertig). Bei WoW erinnere ich mich aber sehr wohl auch an die Probleme an den ein oder anderen Patchday... gibt es doch zeitlich ziemlich genau seit dem den Spruch... Never play on Patchday. 

Wenn man heute sieht wie sich WoW entwickelt hat, ist es klar das es Bugfreier ist, das die Übersetzungen bis auf kleinere Wortdreher die es noch gibt ausgemerzt sind. Doch was mich hier zu AoC überzeugt ist das zum einen schlicht und einfach die Maschine darunter von der Spielmechanik noch einige Schmakerl bereit hält, das heute schon von den Questen her neue Wege probiert werden (Ob eben dies die Sache mit dem Mord der aufzuklären ist ist, oder da wo man in eine Vision hinein gezogen wird um einen verfluchten Gegenstand zu zerstören. Es ist mehr Farbe in den Questen, etwas mehr Abwechslung und ich denke das dies erheblich mehr an der Motivation für mich als PVE RP Spieler bereit hält. Spiele zwar auf einem RP-PVP Server (zwangsweise weil es ja den RP-PVE Server nicht in deutsch gibt), aber ich muss sagen das ich mittlerweile sehr positiv überrascht bin was das "jeder gegen jeden-Prinzip" angeht.

So, wieder viel zu viel geschrieben, machts gut, macht das was Euch am meisten Spaß macht, egal wie das Spiel letztendlich heisst, solange ihr immer wieder auch bereit seid mal etwas neues zu probieren und nicht "Betriebsblind" werdet. Werde mir auch später wieder LotLk antun... mal sehen was Blizz als Antwort machen wird.


----------



## ugauga (27. Juni 2008)

Ex1Tu5 schrieb:


> 1. Wenn du mein Profil angeschaut hättest, was du anscheinend nicht hast oder nicht kannst, weil dich die Forenfunktionen überfordern, wüsstest du das ich 23j bin aber passt schon, wo hast bitte die info her das ich erst 16jahre jung sein soll Oo
> 2. Das sind so typische sprüche, wenn einer was sagt was einen anderen nicht passt gleich als kind abstempeln gZ, und das du mich süß findest zeugt auch nur wieder von geistigen Dünnschiss, du kennst mich nicht & das bild hier drin zeigt auch nicht viel von mir, also laber nicht so ne scheiß du opfer!



okay hab mich bei deinem alter vertan, hab auch besseres zu tun als irgendwelche profile anzuschaun
das alter hab ich anhand deines fotos geschätzt, desegen auch das fragezeichen dahinter
siehst auf jeden fall jünger aus, glückwunsch!

aber um dein alter gings mir ja gar nicht, aber das hast du anscheinend nicht verstanden

jedenfalls noch viel glück bei deiner klage gegen funcom *totlach*


----------



## Ex1Tu5 (27. Juni 2008)

ugauga schrieb:


> jedenfalls noch viel glück bei deiner klage gegen funcom *totlach*



so lächerlich ist das in der heutigen zeit nicht mehr, mach dich mal über die Rechtslage in Deutschland schlau, dann reden wir weiter & ich habe nicht zu 100% gesagt das ich klagen erde, sondern nur das esschon betrug ist was der verein macht.


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (27. Juni 2008)

Nö, werde definitiv ned weiterspielen.

Die Grafik ist toll, der Rest mhm...

Vllt. in 6 Monaten nochmal reinschauen, vllt. ist ein deutsches Spiel dann auch deutsch =) (ja mir ist es wichtig, wenns euch ned stört wayne =) ). Vllt. ist die nicht vorhandene Balance dann ansatzweise mal da (erst meckern bei anderen Spielen, dann aber so ein de fakto mieses Balancing hinnehmen.... Aber nen ToS störts halt ned gelle).

Und das Kampfsystem .... Es gab da mal ein Martial Arts Game, auf sogar einigen Konsolen, das seeehr ähnlich von statten ging.

Wie gesagt, nur der Grafik wegen werd ichs ned weiterspielen, in 6 Monaten mal schauen ob sich ordentlich was getan hat.

Hinweis für alle die sich gerne aufregen weil der Puls doch so gerne schwillt: Das ist alles nicht böse gemeint, aber die angesprochenen Punkte können durch die stattliche Grafik für mich ned ausgeglichen werden. Nid bös gemeint aber erwartet hatte ich dort einiges mehr.


----------



## Morwing (28. Juni 2008)

Ex1Tu5 schrieb:


> so lächerlich ist das in der heutigen zeit nicht mehr, mach dich mal über die Rechtslage in Deutschland schlau, dann reden wir weiter & ich habe nicht zu 100% gesagt das ich klagen erde, sondern nur das esschon betrug ist was der verein macht.



Lese mal die AGBs denen du zugestimmt hast und denk dann mal über die RECHTSLAGE (Unrechstlage!) in Deutschland nach. Der Verbraucher ist meistens unten durch.





Ex1Tu5 schrieb:


> nur wieder von geistigen Dünnschiss, du kennst mich nicht & das bild hier drin zeigt auch nicht viel von mir, also laber nicht so ne scheiß du opfer!




Scheinst ja ein netter Kerl zu sein mit dem man gut rumalbern kann aber bei dem Spruch definitiv  u18 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :-)  

Ist aber eigentlich egal, das Alter, hatte auch schon 14 jährige im Team und da habe ich es ein halbes Jahr gar nicht bemerkt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das hängt halt immer vom Verhalten und der Aufnahmefähiggkeit des Jeweiligen ab. 

Ich finde aber trotzdem das das Spiel einfach genial ist. Es wird viel getan und von den Fehlern wo alle berichten bin ich größtenteils verschont geblieben. Und ich spiele schon seit EA.
Und Im Moment habe ich mächtig Spaß dabei.


----------



## etmundi (28. Juni 2008)

Namaste

erstmal ein dickes DANKE an alle die hier gepostet haben.
Und ein extra DANKE dafür, das der Thread im Großen und Ganzen frei 
von Flames geblieben ist.

Sowohl hier als auch in anderen Forem ist ja herauszulesen, das erstmal viele, zumindest
vorrübergehend, mit AoC aufhören werden. Somit besteht ja Hoffnung für alle, die einen 
Gästepass haben möchten, um das Spiel mal selber zu testen (mich eingeschlossen).

Funcom hat ja gesagt, das die Gästepässe freigeschaltet werden, wenn genug Serverkapazitäten
zur Verfügung stehen. Das dürfte ja dann wohl bald der fall sein, zumal die Pässe ja auch nach und nach 
freigeschaltet werden sollen.

Ich jedenfalls werde  diese Sache noch bis ca. Ende Juli verfolgen. Sollte sich bis dahin nix in dieser 
Richtung tun, war es das dann erstmal für mich mit diesem Spiel.
Falls es mal später als "free to play" zu haben sein wird, ist es sicher noch mal nen Blick wert.

Falls es bei mir mit dem Gästepass klappen sollte, wird mein Augenmerk nicht nur dem Spiel selber 
gelten, sondern insbesondere auch dem Forum. Sollte es sich bewarheiten, was ich hier und anderswo über die 
Löschung von kritischen Beiträgen lese, wird alleine das ein Grund für mich sein, dieser Firma kein Geld zu geben.
Closen von Threads ist eine Sache, das Löschen eine andere. Von "Zensur" rede ich absichtlich aber (noch) nicht.

Bis dann


----------



## Ex1Tu5 (28. Juni 2008)

Morwing schrieb:


> Ich finde aber trotzdem das das Spiel einfach genial ist. Es wird viel getan und von den Fehlern wo alle berichten bin ich größtenteils verschont geblieben. Und ich spiele schon seit EA.
> Und Im Moment habe ich mächtig Spaß dabei.



dann mal dickes gZ ich gehöre zu den vielen 1000+ die die probleme haben, es fing am mit 9k+ laggs, nach 2 wochen waren sie weg & dann kamen die patches & es wurde wieder alles schlimemr auf gut deutsch, sie patchen mehr bugs & crashes rein als vorher und das ist fakt, gibt nicht umsonst aber von 1000 threads, ich finde AoC von grafik ect. auch geil + kampfsystem is auch gut, farmen von craftitems macht auch spass aber wenn man gruppnespiel betreiben will oder inis gehen will, nur laggs, bugs, quests gehen nicht ect. willst noch mehr haben?

ich werde in 2-3 moanten nochmal rein schauen und solang WoW oder Rappelz Spielen.


----------



## Fatally (28. Juni 2008)

Ich kenn AoC nicht kann nichts dazu sagen kann nur sagen WoW und AoC zu vergleichn ist schlecht heute ist man vom Technik stand wieder viel viel viel weiter als zu WoW Release.....das muss man mal beachten und glaube WoW auch wenn ich zu Release nicht gespielt habe war eines der ersten MMORPG oder ?


----------



## Leonric (28. Juni 2008)

Fatally schrieb:


> Ich kenn AoC nicht kann nichts dazu sagen kann nur sagen WoW und AoC zu vergleichn ist schlecht heute ist man vom Technik stand wieder viel viel viel weiter als zu WoW Release.....das muss man mal beachten und glaube WoW auch wenn ich zu Release nicht gespielt habe war eines der ersten MMORPG oder ?



Nein WoW ist keins der ersten mmorpg spiele.
Das es heute viel bessere Technik gibt es deswegen weniger Fehler haben soll ist ja nun mal quatsch.
Dos/win3.11 =uralt wenige Fehler,wenige Daten
xp/vista =neu mit vielen Fehlern ,viele Daten

je höher die Daten menge um so höher die Chance das sich Fehler einschleichen.

Aoc hat 3mal so viele Daten wie WoW  ,
wen ich mir die Bug dichte von wow im feb 2005 ansehe 
ist das was im mom bei aoc passiert eigentlich normal.
1 Millionen Leute die jeden Cluster des Spiels abdecken finden natürlich mehr Bugs 
als 20000 Leute die in der beta gespielt haben(ka wie viele es gewesen sind)

die frage an die Spielhersteller ist allerdings warum sie den vollen preis am Anfang nehmen müssen,
Wen sie von Anfang an gesagt hätten wir nehmen die ersten 3monate nur den halben preis wegen der bug dichte.
Währe der Unmut  nicht so groß wie im mom.


----------



## KORNMASTER (28. Juni 2008)

Ich habs jetz auch nach dem freimonat auf eis gelegt hat ehrlich gesagt nach tortage bis lvl 20 mir persönlich überhaupt nicht mehr gefallen 
werde bei wow bleiben


----------



## Netskater (28. Juni 2008)

Das mit Dos/Win.... das liegt mehr an den Leuten die was von Programmieren verstehen...
ich sag mal Cyrsis.

Unter DOS waren die Spiele einfach viel schneller, wir haben Windows nur deshalb verflucht und haben uns
damals innerlich ein Spielbetriebssystem gewünscht - kam dann auch in Form von Quake 2, bugs ect. waren da kein
Thema...WoW bugs... war weder damals noch heute oder näherer Zukunft für Schneefluch - grade diese Spieleschmiede ist für Qualität bekannt - und zwar so unheimlich, das man schon egal was sie rausbringen sagen
kann - das ist Hit. In Moment gibts auch keine Anzeichen dafür das sich da irgendwas dran ändern könnte.

AoC hat mehr GB? Das ist keine Aussage für oder weniger bugs - da sind überflüssigerweise 4 Übersetzungen samt Sprachausgabe schon mal auf der Festplatte - man kann nur die Größe des Hauptprogramms vergleichen - ich glaub 800 k 
gegen 600 k oder so. Aber auch dann - mit einer selbstgeproggten Engine wie bei Cyrisis gehts in Richtung 0 - wenig bugs bei
optimaler Leistungsausnutzung. Mehr GB - mehr bugs..soweit kommt es vielleicht nochmal, aber im Moment hängt das noch
ganz anderen Faktoren ab.


----------



## Theroas (28. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen Netskater,

du sprichst mal wieder in Rätseln.

Schönen Samstag!
Theroas

PS: Wie war das jetzt mit dem DOS und dem WIN?
PSS: Mal das nächste Spiel von Activision-Blizzard abwarten. Wenn das einigermaßen was neues
wird kehre ich zum Glauben zurück. Momentan bin ich eher ungläubig, das liegt an der doofen
Melkerei dieser mittlerweile stinklangweiligen Cash-Cow "World of Warcraft".


----------



## Trainow (28. Juni 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Das mit Dos/Win.... das liegt mehr an den Leuten die was von Programmieren verstehen...
> ich sag mal Cyrsis.
> 
> Unter DOS waren die Spiele einfach viel schneller, wir haben Windows nur deshalb verflucht und haben uns
> ...



habs au net verstanden was der will 
lol


----------



## Netskater (28. Juni 2008)

Trainow schrieb:


> habs au net verstanden was der will
> lol



Den Leuten bei den noch etwas mehr unter der Haube passt als 1-2 Spiele sind durchaus noch in der Lage das zu verstehen, selbst wenn ich etwas gravierend falsch formuliert habe.


----------



## Geronimus (28. Juni 2008)

ich hoffe ja nur das die ganzen nörgler nach dem freimonat was anderes spielen gehn...ich würd den sandkasten empfehlen^^


----------



## Ex1Tu5 (28. Juni 2008)

Geronimus schrieb:


> ich hoffe ja nur das die ganzen nörgler nach dem freimonat was anderes spielen gehn...ich würd den sandkasten empfehlen^^




was denn das für eine Aussage Oo
solche leute wie du, die meinen andere in irgend einer form anmachen, runter machen zu müssen sind die die lieber nochmal bei null anfangen sollten, auch wenn ein "^^" dahinter steht, die leute mir eingeschlossen reden das game sicher nicht ohne grund schlecht, zumal es viele gibt die sagen das das game okay ist aber lieber nochmal warten bis die Beta vorbei ist, wenn man zu sich selber ehrlich ist, hat AoC nichts neues zu bieten außer Grafik + Kampfsystem der rest funzt nicht oder nur teils & sowas kann man als kundde nicht vorher wissen.

Das man sich dann aufregt für eine Beta zu bezahlen ist ganz normal, also lass solche sprüche, denn du schießt dich damit eher selber in das jahr zwischen 12 -14 Jahre!


----------



## Theroas (28. Juni 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Den Leuten bei den noch etwas mehr unter der Haube passt als 1-2 Spiele sind durchaus noch in der Lage das zu verstehen, selbst wenn ich etwas gravierend falsch formuliert habe.



Ja Netskater, ich zweifel nicht deine Erfahrung an, du springst aber in deinen Postings manchmal in einem
Satz zwischen mehreren verschiedenen Themen willkürlich hin und her - und dann verliere ich den Anschluß.

Inwiefern war Quake 2 z.B. das gewünschte Betriebssystem? Oo


----------



## Abrox (28. Juni 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Den Leuten bei den noch etwas mehr unter der Haube passt als 1-2 Spiele sind durchaus noch in der Lage das zu verstehen, selbst wenn ich etwas gravierend falsch formuliert habe.



Ich versteh weder diesen Kommentar, noch den vorherigen.

Kann zwar sein das ich ein Brett vor dem Kopf habe, aber je öfter und genauer ich mich mit deinen Posting beschäftige, verstehe ich den immer weniger. Könntest du es in einem etwas präziserem Posting nochmal erläutern. Auch bitte so das der Sinn auch von mir verstanden wird. (Idiotensicher Quasi)

Ich meine, ich kann Kant, Marx und Feuerbach aus religionskritischen Aspekten perfekt deuten, aber nun hatte ich echt Probleme.


----------



## Azddel (28. Juni 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Ich meine, ich kann Kant, Marx und Feuerbach aus religionskritischen Aspekten perfekt deuten, aber nun hatte ich echt Probleme.




Das glaube ich dir nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zumal man nichts _aus_ wie auch immer gearteten Aspekten deuten kann. Unter. Das ja. Aber aus. Das nein.
Ist ja auch egal...


----------



## Abrox (28. Juni 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> Das glaube ich dir nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



okay, perfekt ist gelogen, aber immerhin ziemlich gut ^^


----------



## Crathus (28. Juni 2008)

Ich werde definitiv weiterspielen, da es mich 2 Stunden am Tag vollkommen ausfüllt und eine Menge Abwechslung bietet. Es wird noch ein Weilchen dauern, bis ich 80 bin und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Mecdaddy (28. Juni 2008)

Hab gestern mein Abo gekündigt, werd mal ein Jahr warten, komm nicht von WOW weg^^


----------



## hansi79 (28. Juni 2008)

ich bleibe WOW fern. Ich spielte seit Feb.2005 und muss sagen das FC bis jetzt eine super Arbeit abliefert, wenn ich den Start und vor allem die Bugs betrachte die es bei WOW gegeben hat und bis heute noch existieren sag ich Hut ab.
Ich hatte nie eine Latenz über 35 und nie abstürze und bei WOW? in den ersten drei Monaten Täglich danach konnte ich die Uhr stellen und die Bug`s und Bliz hatte in den ersten Wochen auch nich Nötig die Bugs zu beseitigen. 
Nene WOW ist das Meist Gehypte spiel des Jahrhunderts und mal ehrlich dafür das AOC kaum werbung gemacht hat hat das spiel eingeschlagen wie eine Bombe. 
Ich sage bye bye WOW.


----------



## rotermichel (28. Juni 2008)

Hab mein Abo auch gekündigt. Spiel wieder WOW da läuft jedenfalls alles. AOC ist ein geiles Spiel , aber technisch und zuverlässig wohl erst in einem jahr oder noch später.
Aber dann kommt sicherlich Diablo 3 raus , also das wars dann mit AOC. bye


----------



## Gen91 (28. Juni 2008)

Jo Diablo 3 wird bei mir der AoC killer. Werde jetzt noch AoC zocken, aber sobald Diablo 3 rsauskomtm werde ich das spielen. kenne einfach viele mehr Leute die Diablo 3 zocken als AoC.


----------



## mattenowie (29. Juni 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Das mit Dos/Win.... das liegt mehr an den Leuten die was von Programmieren verstehen...
> ich sag mal Cyrsis.
> 
> Unter DOS waren die Spiele einfach viel schneller, wir haben Windows nur deshalb verflucht und haben uns
> ...



boa, die drogen will ich auch. was nimmst du denn??


----------



## MadRedCap (29. Juni 2008)

Sry, aber wenn ich mir AoC so anschaue (ich zock jetzt seit fast vier Wochen, sprich, Testmonat läuft ab) dann vergeht mir irgendwie die Lust... Als ich mir das Spiel gekauft hatte, war ich erst mal ein wenig baff, dass ein Spiel satte 32 GB auf der Festplatte belegen konnte. Gut, es ist ein brandneues Spiel, dazu noch mit frei begehbarer Welt, also installier ichs mir. Dann der Schock! Account erstellt, konnte mich aber nicht einloggen. Klar, dass Spiel ist schon ne Zeit draussen, Patches downloaden! Als ich dann aber gesehen habe, dass mir der Updater mehr als 1 GB Patches 1 Monat nach Release runterläd, hab ich mir schon an fünf Fingern abgezählt, was da wieder schief gelaufen ist. 
Auch wenn AoC ein grafisch anspruchsvolles Game ist, so ist es deffenitiv fehlende Arbeit der Entwickler, wenn man bereits zu einem so frühen Zeitpunkt des Spieles eine so grosse Datenmenge an Patches aus dem Internet saugen muss. 
Aber das war ja nur der Anfang.
Da sich selbst nach der ersten Spiel-Woche eigentlich kein so richtiges Fieber eingestellt hatte, keimte mir auch schon der Verdacht, dass das Spiel mir einfach nicht liegt. Vielleicht bin ich von anderen MMO's verwöhnt, was spielerische Inhalte angehen, die ihren Stamm bereits gefunden haben, vielleicht sollte ich einfach kein Spiel anfangen und einer der Ersten sein. Auf jeden Fall werde ich AoC nach Ablauf des Testmonats wieder in meinen Schrank stellen und so schnell nicht mehr anfassen.


So far....


----------



## etmundi (29. Juni 2008)

mattenowie schrieb:


> boa, die drogen will ich auch. was nimmst du denn??




Brain.exe - uralt und bei vielen in vergessenheit geraten.


----------



## Ex1Tu5 (29. Juni 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> ich bleibe WOW fern. Ich spielte seit Feb.2005 und muss sagen das FC bis jetzt eine super Arbeit abliefert, wenn ich den Start und vor allem die Bugs betrachte die es bei WOW gegeben hat und bis heute noch existieren sag ich Hut ab.
> Ich hatte nie eine Latenz über 35 und nie abstürze und bei WOW? in den ersten drei Monaten Täglich danach konnte ich die Uhr stellen und die Bug`s und Bliz hatte in den ersten Wochen auch nich Nötig die Bugs zu beseitigen.
> Nene WOW ist das Meist Gehypte spiel des Jahrhunderts und mal ehrlich dafür das AOC kaum werbung gemacht hat hat das spiel eingeschlagen wie eine Bombe.
> Ich sage bye bye WOW.



deine aussage ist lächerlich, sry aber wenn ich sowas lesen nach über einen monat wo das Game draußen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , das game ist einfach nur eine baustelle wo bei jeden patch was neues dazu kommt was gepacht werden muss & zu sagen das wow schlimmer war als AoC jetzt ist, ist totaler schwachsinn & nein ich bin kein fanboy finde die grundbasis von AoC gut + Grafik + das farmen macht auch spass, aber imo wird aus AoC nur eine riesen baustelle, FC sollte langsam anfangen die wichtigen dinge die man braucht um ordentlich spielen zu können fixxen!


----------



## Netskater (29. Juni 2008)

Ex1Tu5 schrieb:


> deine aussage ist lächerlich, sry aber wenn ich sowas lesen nach über einen monat wo das Game draußen ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign

Ich bin für eine Ignorierfunktion auf buffed - dann schaukeln sich solche Threads(nur bei AoC) auch nimmer hoch.


----------



## shuya01 (29. Juni 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Ich bin für eine Ignorierfunktion auf buffed - dann schaukeln sich solche Threads(nur bei AoC) auch nimmer hoch.




damit keiner mehr auf dich reagiert?


----------



## Darn!a (29. Juni 2008)

Habe mein Abo erst mal gekündigt weil ich seit 1.5 Wochen leine Lust mehr auf mmo habe   immer das gleiche  Farmen Leveln PVP 

werde erstmal spiele spielen die etwas weniger Zeit verschlingen und kein monatsabo gebraucht wird  so in etwa Rennspiele wieder enddeckt und bissl Countern


----------



## mvroland (29. Juni 2008)

Spiele weiter, gibt für mich keine alternative.


----------



## Skrababel (29. Juni 2008)

Ja, ich werde weiter spielen!
Das Game ist hammer geil und es kann nur noch besser werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wave2 (29. Juni 2008)

werde auch weiterzocken... hat zwar noch (viele) bugs aber funcom sitzt ja jeden tag dahinter und bekommt das mit der zeit schon geregelt...


----------



## Heinrich Lenhardt - Fanclub (29. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich die Zeit finde ein klares Ja, im Moment ist halt Sommer und für mich ein bisschen ein doofer Zeitpunkt als Wenigspieler. Ich denke AoC wird von Patch zu Patch immer besser, wenn man jedoch als Wenigspieler immer wieder (weil man ja vielleicht nur zwei Abende pro Woche Zeit hat) sich auf Klassenänderungen einstellen muss, bin ich halt weniger begeistert - das Spiel ansich find ich aber Klasse. Je länger man wartet, je besser wir ein MMO. Das war bei WoW genauso.


----------



## erwo (30. Juni 2008)

Ja

werde es weiterspielen, perfekt ist es aber mit Sicherheit
nicht.


Aber hauptsächlich wegen mangelnder Alternativen, WoW
ist einfach langweilig, es kommt nur bissl neuer PVE Content
und Dauerfarmen, da kommt nix gescheites neues, und PVP
geht da leider auch garnicht.

Aber so insgesamt ist AOC eigentlich recht interessant, aber
bestimmte einzelne Bugs (mit der Gruppe bspw.) und häufige
Client Crashes sind schon sehr sehr nervig.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## hanswurst007 (2. Juli 2008)

NEIN - NEIN - NEIN. Ich werde dieses Gamedrama, das nicht mal Pre-Beta Status hat, sicher nicht weiter spielen. Abgesehen davon, daß ich massivste Probleme hatte/habe das Spiel überhaupt mal für ein paar Minütchen zu Laufen zu bekommen, begeistert mich das Spiel in keinster Weise und das Verhalten von Funcom kann man nur als Kundenabzocke interpretieren. Mein Abo habe ich bereits gekündigt und habe es bis jetzt überhaupt nicht bereut. Freunde und auch ehemalige Gildekollegen aus anderen Spielen, die testweise zu AoC abgewandert sind, haben übrigens die gleiche Meinung und ich kenne derzeit niemanden, der weiterhin bei dem Game bleibt.


----------



## _Gringo_ (2. Juli 2008)

Also daß was hier beschrieben wird ist meiner Meinung nach alles sehr subjektiv.

Der eine sagt hüh, der andere hott.

Ich wäre froh wenn man das game mal anzocken könnte um dann selber zu entscheiden. 
Nur leider kenne ich persönlich niemanden der es hat...
Naja, vieleicht investier ich die 50 Euro einfach mal, wie heißt es so schön: Wer nichts wagt kann nichts verlieren!


----------



## iwi (2. Juli 2008)

ich werde es nicht weiterzocken und die die es weiter zocken, sind die gleichen denen man alles verkaufen kann


----------



## Electricwolf (2. Juli 2008)

lol....schon mal auf der offiziellen WoW seite die patch history angeschaut....naja


also ich werds weiter zocken macht um einiges mehr spaß wie WoW, mir zumindest. Hoffe das es nciht wie in WoW ausartet wo man stundenlang Marken oer Punkte sammelt und dann ein paar tage damit in den städten rum läuft und schreit "Ich bin imba lalalalala!" wenn das passiert bin ich genau sos hcnell weg wie in WoW, und dann muss ich wohl auf mortal online warten weil WAR sicher so wird.


----------



## Nesorie (2. Juli 2008)

Ich werde weiter spielen da ich eien 60 Dunklen Templer habe und hoffe das auch mal was darn verändert wird zb mehr schaden machen oda so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silzaress (2. Juli 2008)

Nein. 

Account nach Freimonat gekündigt. Zu wenig Spielinhalt. Klassen gefallen mir alle nicht sonderlich gut. Das Spiel besteht zum größten Teil aus Ladescreens und Bugs. Macht mir einfach allg. keinen Spaß.


----------



## zewa (2. Juli 2008)

sicher spiel ich wieter.
hab nun schon fast 6 wochen kein wow mehr gespielt und vermiss es kein stück.
ok, gestern war ich kurz on um nochmal reinzuschaun. aber es war so langweilig da es einfach nichts mehr zu tun gibt außer dum rumzustehen.

also ein klares JA zu aoc. (find das Main System überigens super gemacht, mal was neuens)


----------



## Netskater (2. Juli 2008)

zewa schrieb:


> sicher spiel ich wieter.
> hab nun schon fast 6 wochen kein wow mehr gespielt und vermiss es kein stück.
> ok, gestern war ich kurz on um nochmal reinzuschaun. aber es war so langweilig da es einfach nichts mehr zu tun gibt außer dum rumzustehen.
> 
> also ein klares JA zu aoc. (find das Main System überigens super gemacht, mal was neuens)



Naja, wenn jetzt alle jeden Monat neu reinposten wer weiterspielt, erweckt der Thread ja doch noch postive Ansichten.



			
				zewa schrieb:
			
		

> ja, werde auf jedenfall weiterspielen.
> spiel nun schon seit fast 4 wochen kein wow mehr, weil aoc einfach zu viel spaß macht. das ist für mich persönlich eindeutig



Dein Post von 22.06.2008 - in diesem Thread


----------



## Twilight09 (2. Juli 2008)

iwi schrieb:


> ich werde es nicht weiterzocken und die die es weiter zocken, sind die gleichen denen man alles verkaufen kann



aha, von welchem Verhaltensforschungsinstitut kommst du denn, dass du das behaupten kannst? 

btT: Also ich spiele natürlich weiter.

Das Spiel hat ganz klar Höhen und Tiefen, doch die Höhen überwiegen doch sehr. Unter anderem Interessante Quests, mal ne ansprechende Geschichte, Instanzen und das Gruppenspiel find ich auch gelungen und vor allem das Gesamtbild der Conan-Welt passt (ist aber sicherlich Geschmackssache), die Grafik und den Sound braucht man ja eigentlich nicht mehr zu erwähnen.
Außerdem gibt es auch, wie schon viele vorher erwähnten keine möglichen MMORPG Alternativen für mich. Deswegen kann ich nur froh sein, dass mir AoC sehr gut gefällt.
Und ich finde es wirklich gut, dass die meisten Nörgler die nur kurz von nem anderen Game gewechselt sind, wieder weg sind. Jetzt ist es im Chat spürbar angenehmer.


----------



## zewa (2. Juli 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Naja, wenn jetzt alle jeden Monat neu reinposten wer weiterspielt, erweckt der Thread ja doch noch postive Ansichten.
> 
> 
> 
> Dein Post von 22.06.2008 - in diesem Thread



mach ich doch nur alles für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanswurst007 (2. Juli 2008)

zewa schrieb:


> sicher spiel ich wieter.
> hab nun schon fast 6 wochen kein wow mehr gespielt und vermiss es kein stück.
> ok, gestern war ich kurz on um nochmal reinzuschaun. aber es war so langweilig da es einfach nichts mehr zu tun gibt außer dum rumzustehen.
> 
> also ein klares JA zu aoc. (find das Main System überigens super gemacht, mal was neuens)



ROFL - ich hab fast den Kaffee an den Bildschirm gespuckt, weil ich lachen mußte. Dir ist in WOW langweilig und du kannst nur dumm rumstehen? Dann mal viel Spaß beim Grinden in AoC oder dem tollen ausgereiften Berufesystem oder den tollen Instanzen und Raids, die dir ja so tolle Spielinhalte im Vergleich bieten. Ach ja, Quests gibts es ja auch in höherleveligen Gebieten zu hauf - da wird dir sicher nicht langweilig. Aber wenn du es spannender findest 9000 gleiche Mobs für ein Lvl zu schlachten, dann hast du ja bereits ein Spiel gefunden, daß deine Erwartungen erfüllt. Das einzige was ich dir wünschen kann, daß du irgendwann auch mal technische, oder was weiß ich jemals Probleme mit dem Spiel bekommst, denn dann wirst du auch noch in den Genuß des hervorragenden Funcom-Supports kommen. Ein Leckerbissen für sich. 

Sorry, ich finde WOW inzwischen auch langweilig, aber nicht weil es an Spielinhalt fehlt, sondern weil nach 2-3 Jahren die Luft halt ein bisschen raus ist. Das wäre aber bei jedem Spiel so. Aber WoW bietet selbst wenn du IF nicht verlässt mehr Spieltiefe, mehr Unterhaltungswert und mehr Inhalte die u.a. auch mich innerhalb kürzester Zeit in den Bann gezogen haben. Bei AoC vergeht einem bereits nach Verlassen von Tortage die Lust das Game überhaupt noch zu starten (wenn es denn mal überhaupt startet).

Aber ich wünsch dir viel Spaß beim innovativen PVP Kampfsystem und den in Vergleich ja soll gebalanced Klassen bei AoC, etc, etc

Egal welchen Thread man hier liest, man wird einfach immer aufs Neue bestätigt: AoC ist und bleibt ein Spiel das offensichtlich von der Fanboi-Gemeinde geschätzt wird und die werden es auch weiter spielen. Ich sehe schon vor mir, wie sich in ein paar Monaten die Fanboi-Gilden auf dem Schlachtfeld gegenüber stehen und rumschreien "Natürlich funktioniert das nicht, ist halt ein Bug - aber was erwartest du 6 Monate nach einem MMO-Release" und dann könnt ihr auch die Chats zumüllen, wie schlecht doch alle anderen Spiele sind. Nur die Harten und Coolen zahlen monatlich 15 Euro für ein Game, das keine Inhalte bietet, vor Bug strotzt, aber das ist ja bei einem MMO-Start ganz normal - lol


----------



## Silzaress (2. Juli 2008)

hanswurst007 schrieb:


> ROFL - ich hab fast den Kaffee an den Bildschirm gespuckt, weil ich lachen mußte. Dir ist in WOW langweilig und du kannst nur dumm rumstehen? Dann mal viel Spaß beim Grinden in AoC oder dem tollen ausgereiften Berufesystem oder den tollen Instanzen und Raids, die dir ja so tolle Spielinhalte im Vergleich bieten. Ach ja, Quests gibts es ja auch in höherleveligen Gebieten zu hauf - da wird dir sicher nicht langweilig. Aber wenn du es spannender findest 9000 gleiche Mobs für ein Lvl zu schlachten, dann hast du ja bereits ein Spiel gefunden, daß deine Erwartungen erfüllt. Das einzige was ich dir wünschen kann, daß du irgendwann auch mal technische, oder was weiß ich jemals Probleme mit dem Spiel bekommst, denn dann wirst du auch noch in den Genuß des hervorragenden Funcom-Supports kommen. Ein Leckerbissen für sich.
> 
> Sorry, ich finde WOW inzwischen auch langweilig, aber nicht weil es an Spielinhalt fehlt, sondern weil nach 2-3 Jahren die Luft halt ein bisschen raus ist. Das wäre aber bei jedem Spiel so. Aber WoW bietet selbst wenn du IF nicht verlässt mehr Spieltiefe, mehr Unterhaltungswert und mehr Inhalte die u.a. auch mich innerhalb kürzester Zeit in den Bann gezogen haben. Bei AoC vergeht einem bereits nach Verlassen von Tortage die Lust das Game überhaupt noch zu starten (wenn es denn mal überhaupt startet).
> 
> ...



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Besser hätte man es glaub ich nicht ausdrücken können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muffel28 (2. Juli 2008)

1. SPiele 100%ig weiter!

Muss sagen auf nem tauglichen PC ist es einfach nur der Hammer

Asus Striker 2 Formula
Intel Core 2 Quad 9450
4GB Cl4 Corsair
Geforce 8800gtx
24" Samsung SyncMaster

Die Detailhöhe bei einer Auflösung von 1900 x 1200 ist einfach nur genial geil und macht einfach nur laune!

WOW wird erst wieder bzw. weitergespielt wenn das Add On kommt. Denn habe vor AOC erst mit WOW angefangen und muss sagen es ist toal fad wenn keine Leute mehr On sind. Nicht Lustig'!!!1


----------



## jdf (2. Juli 2008)

hanswurst007 schrieb:


> ROFL - ich hab fast den Kaffee an den Bildschirm gespuckt, weil ich lachen mußte. Dir ist in WOW langweilig und du kannst nur dumm rumstehen? Dann mal viel Spaß beim Grinden in AoC oder dem tollen ausgereiften Berufesystem oder den tollen Instanzen und Raids, die dir ja so tolle Spielinhalte im Vergleich bieten. Ach ja, Quests gibts es ja auch in höherleveligen Gebieten zu hauf - da wird dir sicher nicht langweilig. Aber wenn du es spannender findest 9000 gleiche Mobs für ein Lvl zu schlachten, dann hast du ja bereits ein Spiel gefunden, daß deine Erwartungen erfüllt. Das einzige was ich dir wünschen kann, daß du irgendwann auch mal technische, oder was weiß ich jemals Probleme mit dem Spiel bekommst, denn dann wirst du auch noch in den Genuß des hervorragenden Funcom-Supports kommen. Ein Leckerbissen für sich.
> 
> Sorry, ich finde WOW inzwischen auch langweilig, aber nicht weil es an Spielinhalt fehlt, sondern weil nach 2-3 Jahren die Luft halt ein bisschen raus ist. Das wäre aber bei jedem Spiel so. Aber WoW bietet selbst wenn du IF nicht verlässt mehr Spieltiefe, mehr Unterhaltungswert und mehr Inhalte die u.a. auch mich innerhalb kürzester Zeit in den Bann gezogen haben. Bei AoC vergeht einem bereits nach Verlassen von Tortage die Lust das Game überhaupt noch zu starten (wenn es denn mal überhaupt startet).
> 
> ...



Thx, bringt's genau auf den Punkt.
Nur für's Protokoll (nicht dass es wichtig wäre: egal ob andere Spiele gut oder schlecht gestartet sind, ändert für keinen AoC-Konsument auch nur einen Deut, der Vergleich ist eigentlich witzlos): WoW eine Woche nach German-Release gestartet - *keine* Abstürze des Clients, *keine* Showstopper-Bugs, *keine* auf der Packung verewigten Features (DX10, *hust*), die dann nicht implementiert waren - ganz einfach locker flockig absolut ungetrübter Spielspass. Mittlerweile nimmer, daher auch Account gekündigt. Im Unterschied zu AoC aber halt nach ca. 3,5 Jahren, nicht nach 3,5 Wochen. Auch DAS bringt's irgendwie auf den Punkt. Und, OMG - das Feld war in meinem Fall so dermaßen bestellt, *jedes* halbwegs ehrlich und verlässlich erscheinende MMORPG mit der geringsten Aussicht auf langanhaltenden Spielspass hätte es so leicht bei mir gehabt...angesichts des abgelieferten Scherbenhaufens ist AoC für mich erledigt. Lächerliche, so leicht zu durchschauenden Hinhalteparolen, um der verbleibenden Kundschaft auch noch den letzten Kreuzer aus dem Beutel zu jubeln - dass sowas nicht nur erlaubt ist, sondern auch noch willige Abnehmer findet ist das traurigste daran.

Cheers, 

JDF


----------



## zewa (4. Juli 2008)

hanswurst007 schrieb:


> Sorry, ich finde WOW inzwischen auch langweilig, aber nicht weil es an Spielinhalt fehlt, sondern weil nach 2-3 Jahren die Luft halt ein bisschen raus ist. Das wäre aber bei jedem Spiel so. Aber WoW bietet selbst wenn du IF nicht verlässt mehr Spieltiefe, mehr Unterhaltungswert und mehr Inhalte die u.a. auch mich innerhalb kürzester Zeit in den Bann gezogen haben. Bei AoC vergeht einem bereits nach Verlassen von Tortage die Lust das Game überhaupt noch zu starten (wenn es denn mal überhaupt startet).



dann nen mir doch mal die unzähligen spieleinhalte?
Wir haben instanzen die man 100 mal durch machen darf. super sache. und 4 bg's. (wobei das pvp in wow eh nicht mein geschmack ist)
und spieltiefe seh ich bei wow nun wirklich keine. sorry. es sit alles viel zu einfach um spieltiefe reinzubekommen.

aber so hat halt jeder seinen geschmack.


----------



## Norei (4. Juli 2008)

zewa schrieb:


> dann nen mir doch mal die unzähligen spieleinhalte?
> Wir haben instanzen die man 100 mal durch machen darf. super sache. und 4 bg's. (wobei das pvp in wow eh nicht mein geschmack ist)
> und spieltiefe seh ich bei wow nun wirklich keine. sorry. es sit alles viel zu einfach um spieltiefe reinzubekommen.
> 
> aber so hat halt jeder seinen geschmack.


Instanzen, BGs, Arenen, Crafting, Rufgrinden, AH-Handeln. Was kann man dagegen in AoC machen, wenn man 80 ist?

Es ist eigentlich ganz einfach: Wenn du im Endgame deinen Charakter immer weiter optimieren willst oder ein eSport-Feeling haben willst, spielst du WoW. Wenn du zeigen möchtest, dass du besser klicken kannst als dein Gegner, machst du PvP bei AoC. Wenn du alle drei Monate eine Geschichte erzählt haben möchtest, spielst du HdRO. Wenn du die Kenntnisse aus dem Wirtschaftsstudium verwenden willst, spielst du EVE. Wenn du ganz viel entdecken willst, EQ2. Wenn du ganz viel ganz kompliziert entdecken willst, Vanguard. 

Für mich kommt Spieltiefe durch eine stimmige Story und stimmige Welt. Deshalb spiele ich HdRO. Da habe ich aber mit 50 mehr zu tun als bei AoC mit 80. Denn trotz einiger Macken ist Crafting da sinnvoll, es gibt mein eigenes Haus, das ich einrichten kann, ich kann Zierkleidung suchen, Traits farmen, Inis machen (wenn auch nicht so viele wie in WoW, aber mehr als in AoC) und RP machen. Selbst PvMP gibt es. AoC lebt momentan davon, dass die Leute fehlenden Content in Kauf nehmen, weil die Grafik gut ist, das Combatsystem hektischer ist als woanders und sie hoffen, dass AoC bald all das kann, was versprochen wurde. Funcom hat durch den guten Start sicherlich ca. 2-3 Monate gewonnen, in denen sie die Chance haben, das ganze zu richten. Aber nicht mit dieser Kommunikation, mit falschen Patchnotes, vollmundigen Ankündigungen, die ohne Kommentar nicht eingehalten werden, etc.
Dafür haben sie einen anderen Preis verdient. Ich habe noch nie einen Bug erlebt, der weibliche Charaktere weniger Schaden machen lässt als männliche. Und da wundert man sich, wenn das Spiel als sexistisch erlebt wird.


----------



## Minnidieb (6. Juli 2008)

Mein Account läuft in ein paar Tagen aus, danach verlängere ich ihn erstmal nicht und spiele wieder HdRo.  
Ich verlängere ich den Acc momentan nicht, weil ich gerade in der Gegend nach Tortage bin, und mich nicht mehr zu recht finde. (Drei Gebiete, in denen ich micht nicht zurecht finde und kaum machbare quests)


----------



## Twilight09 (6. Juli 2008)

Minnidieb schrieb:


> Mein Account läuft in ein paar Tagen aus, danach verlängere ich ihn erstmal nicht und spiele wieder HdRo.
> Ich verlängere ich den Acc momentan nicht, weil ich gerade in der Gegend nach Tortage bin, und mich nicht mehr zu recht finde. (Drei Gebiete, in denen ich micht nicht zurecht finde und kaum machbare quests)



MADE MY DAY xD

Als ich das gelesen hab, bin ich fast vom Stuhl gefallen. In einem Spiel in dem echt jeder Questgeber, Zwischenstopp und das Questziel mit einem dicken X auf der Karte (schon von Beginn völlig aufgedeckt) makiert ist, kann ich echt nicht verstehen wie man da etwas nicht finden kann.....sogar auf der Weltkarte steht an den Gebieten für welches LvL die Gedacht sind.


----------



## Mansonc (6. Juli 2008)

Also ich werde auf jeden fall weiterspielen, allein aus dem Grund das MICH die komplette Spielwelt und das konzept begeistern und ich nicht auf saualte comicgrafik stehe.

Nach zwei Jahre Weh oh Weh hab ich endlich ein stimmiges MMORPG gefunden, welches den Namen auch verdient hat.



./flames on^^


----------



## La Saint (7. Juli 2008)

Mansonc schrieb:


> Also ich werde auf jeden fall weiterspielen, allein aus dem Grund das MICH die komplette Spielwelt und das konzept begeistern und ich nicht auf saualte comicgrafik stehe.
> 
> Nach zwei Jahre Weh oh Weh hab ich endlich ein stimmiges MMORPG gefunden, welches den Namen auch verdient hat.
> 
> ./flames on^^


Warum sollte geflamed werden. Sei dir dein Spass gegönnt.

Jedem das seine. Ich habe 3 Jahre WoW gespielt und war ebenfalls froh, das etwas Neues auf den Markt kommt. Jetzt, nach Ablauf der 4 Wochen bei AoC, bin ich wieder zurückgekehrt. Und das erste, was ich gemacht habe, ich habe mich in Booty Bay auf ein Pferd gesetzt und bin zur Kapelle des Lichts geritten. Ich war 40 Minuten unterwegs. 40 Minuten ohne einen einzigen Ladebildschirm, ohne einen Ruckler, ohne einen Absturz, ohne einen Lagspike, ohne eine graue Map, ohne Clippingfehler, ohne aufpoppende NPCs und ohne Beschimpfungen im Chat. Und ich war froh wieder zu Hause zu sein. ^^ 

Jeder hat eben seine eigene Vorstellung, was ein stimmiges MMORPG ausmacht.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Webi (7. Juli 2008)

Ich werd in nem halben Jahr nochmal reinschauen.
Aber mir hats nicht den Spaß gemacht


----------



## Kevvulk (7. Juli 2008)

La schrieb:


> Warum sollte geflamed werden. Sei dir dein Spass gegönnt.
> 
> Jedem das seine. Ich habe 3 Jahre WoW gespielt und war ebenfalls froh, das etwas Neues auf den Markt kommt. Jetzt, nach Ablauf der 4 Wochen bei AoC, bin ich wieder zurückgekehrt. Und das erste, was ich gemacht habe, ich habe mich in Booty Bay auf ein Pferd gesetzt und bin zur Kapelle des Lichts geritten. Ich war 40 Minuten unterwegs. 40 Minuten ohne einen einzigen Ladebildschirm, ohne einen Ruckler, ohne einen Absturz, ohne einen Lagspike, ohne eine graue Map, ohne Clippingfehler, ohne aufpoppende NPCs und ohne Beschimpfungen im Chat. Und ich war froh wieder zu Hause zu sein. ^^
> 
> ...



Also das mit den Beschimpfungen im Chat muss daran liegen das du nicht in den Hauptstädte Chats warst ^^ Also ich finde was Beleidigungen usw angeht ist es in WoW im ingame Chat am schlimmsten (*hust*Brachlandchat*hust*). Kommt vllt auch auf den Server drauf an, aber bisher war es leider so.

Also ich spielte auch die 4 Wochen von AoC aber werde es nicht verlängern, das Spiel hat sehr gute Ansätze, aber bei mir will der Funke einfach nicht rüberspringen...

Werde ich eben abwarten müssen ob vllt bei WAR der Funke rüberspringt. Auch wenn ich es nicht gern gestehe aber das einzige MMORPG das mich wirklich sehr lange fesseln  konnte war WoW, jedoch ist nach 2 jahren einfach die lust raus (sagen ja einige).

Na, am Ende des Monats kommt ja Drakensang, dann gibt es erstmal wieder richtiges RPG Futter.


----------



## DD6VD (7. Juli 2008)

Klar spiele ich weiter, Abo bereits verlängert. Daddel gerade nen Vollstrecker auf 80 nachdem ich den Necro auf 80 gespielt habe.


----------



## Hamstax (7. Juli 2008)

Spiele AoC und WoW parallel

Ein paar Leute köpfen und ein paar Bosse raiden.

ist mir die Kohle im Monat wert ^^


----------



## Jinntao (7. Juli 2008)

@ Norei: Bei aller Liebe, aber WoW ist so weit davon entfernt sich irgendwie als ein eSport-Game bezeichnen zu können, die Aussage ist einfach falsch. Und beim besten Willen kann ich keine 'stimmige Story' erkennen. Die Atmosphäre ist super und konsistent, kann man nichts sagen, aber die Storybröckchen die man ab und zu vorgeworfen bekommt, muss man schon mit viel Phantasie zu einer Story verknüpfen. Da sind mir die stimmigen Zwischensequenzen von AoC doch lieber (und nein, die hören nicht mit Tortage auf, sonder setzen /sehr wohl auch vertont) fort).


----------



## RizzoRat (7. Juli 2008)

Ich hab meinen AoC account nichtverlängert.

Ich hab dem spiel echt jede Chance gegeben, mir sogar ne neue Grafikkarte besorgt, damit das spiel ordentlich läuft.

Aber ich musste feststellen, dass das spiel nicht mein Ding ist. PvP exixtiert nur in seiner Spaßform (keine Ränge, keine Effekte auf die Umwelt, keine Ausrüstung nix. Das kolossale angekündige PvP System ist schlichtweg nicht vorhanden, mich motoviert es jedenfalls nicht ohne ersichtliche Ziele leue umzukloppen)

PvE: Tja Funcom hats selber gesag: AoC ist ein PvP spiel, im PvE bereich ist WoW maßgebend und verdammt gut, da wollen wir garnicht konkurrieren

Dementsprechend erwarte ich in der Richtung auch garkeine Verbesserungen.

Also PvP nicht integriert, PvE hamse ned vor......

Ich komm ich 6-12 Monaten nochmal rum und schau mir obs gut aussieht.


(Achja und der Grafikbug das meine Heroldin von Xontil am ende ihre Kleides für 10 cm keine beine mehr hat (egal it welcher Brustpanzerung) und die beine dann einfach wieder anfangen.....wen man sich sowas ne stunde angucken muss hab ich irgendwie keine lust mehr)

Und eine Sache finde ich auch sehr eigentümlich: Mir ist klar das AoC eine erwachsende Klientel ansprechen soll, dass es dabei rauer zugeht ist mir klar, das es um Gewalt und, naja sagen wir mal Sexy Rundungen, geht ist auch klar, aber lachen Erwachsende laut Funcom nicht mehr? Null Humor, nirgends oder ich war zu blöde was zu finden. Keine Gimmiks, die einem ein Schmunzeln abringen nix........

An dem Zeitpunkt ist mir aufgefallen, WoW ist grafisch zwar Asbach aber mit sehr viel Liebe um detail und der für mich richtigen Priese Humor gespickt.

Wie gesagt postet hier im Forum mal weiter wie sich das spiel, vorallem der PvP bereich weiter entwickelt, wenn endlich das motivierende PvP system implementiert ist guck ich wieder rein :-D


----------



## Norei (7. Juli 2008)

Jinntao schrieb:


> @ Norei: Bei aller Liebe, aber WoW ist so weit davon entfernt sich irgendwie als ein eSport-Game bezeichnen zu können, die Aussage ist einfach falsch. Und beim besten Willen kann ich keine 'stimmige Story' erkennen. Die Atmosphäre ist super und konsistent, kann man nichts sagen, aber die Storybröckchen die man ab und zu vorgeworfen bekommt, muss man schon mit viel Phantasie zu einer Story verknüpfen. Da sind mir die stimmigen Zwischensequenzen von AoC doch lieber (und nein, die hören nicht mit Tortage auf, sonder setzen /sehr wohl auch vertont) fort).


WoW hat die Arena, Ranglisten und Punkte, die man sammeln kann. Dass alles andere von eSport meilenweit entfernt ist, kann gut sein (ist wahrscheinlich so). Wenn man aber die Verbissenheit einiger WoWler sieht, scheinen zumindest diese das ernst zu nehmen. Und die stimmige Story bezog sich NICHT auf WoW, sondern auf HdRO. Dort lebt nämlich die Story nicht nur in den Storymissionen, sondern die meisten anderen Missionen beschreiben ebenfalls diese konsistente Welt. Und das schöne ist, ich kann sicher sein, dass mit allen Erweiterungen diese Story ebenso konsistent fortgesetzt wird. Etwas was WoW nicht im Ansatz gelungen ist (und mittlerweile nicht mal mehr versucht wird) und was AoC noch beweisen muss. Dies wird schon alleine deshalb schwer, weil AoC nicht auf einem durchgehenden Roman basiert, sondern auf einer Sammlung von Kurzgeschichten basiert.


----------



## Jinntao (7. Juli 2008)

@ Norei: Sorry, da bin ich in der Zeile verrutscht und hab ich mich verlesen.


----------



## etmundi (7. Juli 2008)

RizzoRat schrieb:


> PvE: Tja Funcom hats selber gesag: AoC ist ein PvP spiel, im PvE bereich ist WoW maßgebend und verdammt gut, da wollen wir garnicht konkurrieren
> 
> Dementsprechend erwarte ich in der Richtung auch garkeine Verbesserungen.




AoC war zunächst als PvE spiel geplant. Nach Rückmeldungen aus der Community ist man dann auf PvP umgeschwenkt.
Soweit ich das bisher duch lesen in Foren mitbekommen habe - spiele es selbst noch nicht- ist das dem Spiel wohl nicht gut bekommen.Die Bosse in den Inis soll man einfach so umhauen können. Eine Taktik ähnlich wie in WoW ist nicht in erforderlich. Funcom plant wohl auch nicht, dies zu ändern.
Die verprochenen epischen Massenschlachten werden wohl auch in Zukunft nicht möglich sein. Meiner meinung nach hätte man wohl besser daran getan, einfach das Spiel weiter als PvE zu entwickeln und den PvP Kontent mit Patches nachzuschieben.

Mir ist sowiso schleierhaft, warum Funcom ein Spiel rausbringt, in dem man problemlos levl. 80 in einer Woche erreichen kann. Das ich kein Freund der Twinkerrei bin ist natürlich mein Problem (aber immer wieder Tortage macht ja wohl den wenigsten Spieler spaß). Aber nach dieser ist der Spielspaß ertstmal vorbei. Hätte doch vollkommen gereicht, die Levelzeit auf 2-3 Monate zu strecken. In dieser Zeit 1-2 Raidinstanzen nachliefern, in denen man sich die Items für den den folgenden PvP KOntent holt. Ein gewisses anderes Spiel hat es doch schon vor Jahren vorgemacht.

Naja, warte auf den Gästepass. Das Risiko, 50€ für ein Spiel auszugeben, welches mir nicht gefällt, würde ich ja noch eingehn. Notfalls wartet man nach dem Freimonat ein paar Monate und versucht es dann nochmal. 
Das Risiko, das es auf meiner Kiste erst gar nicht richtig läuft, geh ich jedoch nicht ein. Zwei Freunde mir, bei denen Crysis flüßig läuft, haben jedenfalls erhebliche Probleme mit dem spiel. Wird ja auch den Foren berichtet, das es wohl eher ein Glücksspiel sei, ob es läuft oder nicht. Da ich einer eher ältere Kiste habe, ist die chance sogar eher größer. In der Open-Beta hatte ich es sogar hinbekommen.

Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Twilight09 (7. Juli 2008)

Und wieder mal muss ich dich berichtigen Etmundi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AoC setzt sehr wohl auf PvE, anders könnte ich mir die 3 T Instanzen (in jeder Instanz gibt es ein Rüstungs-Set) nicht erklären. Das PvE-Element ist hierbei folgend aufgebaut ---> Hau alle Bosse in der T1-Raid-Ini gehe zur T2-Raid Ini kloppe da alle Bosse gehe zur T3 Ini--> alle Bosse kloppen fertig. Des weiteren haben die Entwickler angekündigt das sie nach 5 Monaten weiteren Content nachschieben wollen. (erinnert mich etwas an WoW, natürlich nicht vom Umfang)

Also zur Taktik bei Bossen kann ich sagen, dass man bereits bei den Instanzen auf Stufe 50 steigend, ab und zu schon eine gute Taktik für den Boss braucht, sogar bei Gruppenquests in der "freien" Welt wird ab und zu eine Taktik gebraucht weil dieser sich beamt, ein AE Effekt macht usw. usw. 

Du sagst LvL 80 in einer Woche....vllt. für Ultra-Progamer die 24 h am Tag zocken und alles abgrinden...wie schon manch anderer im Forum geschrieben hat, laufen gar nicht so viele 80er rum.

Am Schluss möchte ich dich bitten, nicht immer irgendwelche unsachlichen Aussagen über Informationen die du angeblich irgendwo her gehört hast zu machen. Denn erzählen kann man viel, warte doch ab bist du dir das Spiel selber angeschaut hast.

Danke für dein Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## etmundi (7. Juli 2008)

Twilight09 schrieb:


> Und wieder mal muss ich dich berichtigen Etmundi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Namaste
danke für deine konstruktive Kritik.
Wirds mir hinter die Ohren schreiben. 
Problem ist halt, das man hier und in anderen Foren  viel Kritik liest,
positive Bericht aber eher weniger.
Einer hat es hier ja gemacht, aber der ist noch nicht lvl. 80 und der Thread ist voll
mit Flames.

Sachliche Kritik ist eigentlich Unmöglich. Verstehe auch nicht ganz das diejenigen, denen das spiel gefällt,
sachlich antworten können. Damit würden sie doch Zweifler wie mich  wie mich doch viel eher überzeugen,
das Spiel mal zu Testen. Und was kann den Spielern denn besseres passiern, als das plötzlich aus eins zwei Mio.
Spieler werden. Funcom hat mehr Geld, mehr Mitarbeiter, besser Support, schnellere  Patches u.s.w.
Und das beste- das Spiel wird überleben. So machen doch die Fans ihr Spiele doch eher selbst kaputt und schrecken 
mögliche Spieler doch eher ab. Wenn man das Verhalten der AoC-Spieler in den Forum auch nur halbwegs auf den Chat
übertragen kann, dann gute Nacht.

Stelle mir grad einen schwer schuftenden Famlienvater vor, kauft sein erstes MMORG im Mediamarkt, hat absolut keinen Plan, wohl nix ungewöhnliches. Frau und Kinder sind übers Wochenende bei den Schwiegereltern und er freut sich einfach nur auf ein Wochende in der Welt vom AoC. Vorrat an Kaffee, Kippen und TK-Pizza sind vorhanden. 
Ankunft in Tortage, er traut sich tatsächlich seine Frage in den Chat zu schreiben. Trotz seine 40 Lenze zittern seine Hände, der Schweiß rinnt in Strömen, wird man mir helfen, wird man mir überhaubt antworten.

Hallo, entschuldigt bitte , aber das ist meine erstes MMORPG, ich hätte da mal ne Frage

NP-leg mal los

"wie kann ich klettern"....

Der arme Mann spielt nie wieder ein MMORPG.


----------



## Varnamys (8. Juli 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Hallo, entschuldigt bitte , aber das ist meine erstes MMORPG, ich hätte da mal ne Frage
> 
> NP-leg mal los
> 
> ...


Also wenn er genau so die Frage einleitet, wird er von mir sicherlich eine höfliche und ausführliche Antwort bekommen. Und ich denke von vielen anderen auch. Spinner gibt's ja leider immer und überall, die dann flamen müssen. Wenn es Wiederholungstäter sind - also die Flamer - landen sie bei mir dann allerdings auf der Ignorierliste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, die Kaili


----------



## etmundi (8. Juli 2008)

Kailasa schrieb:


> Also wenn er genau so die Frage einleitet, wird er von mir sicherlich eine höfliche und ausführliche Antwort bekommen. Und ich denke von vielen anderen auch. Spinner gibt's ja leider immer und überall, die dann flamen müssen. Wenn es Wiederholungstäter sind - also die Flamer - landen sie bei mir dann allerdings auf der Ignorierliste.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Namaste
von mir natürlich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich selbst hab die open Beta gespielt und da war es halt DIE Frage schlechthin
Und ja, auch ich fand es echt nervig. Aber ICH kann mich halt beherrschen.


----------



## Zurriburri (9. Juli 2008)

Da AoC mein erstes MMO ist, kann ich WoW spieltechnisch nicht beurteilen. Doch wenn ich mir eine Karte Hyborias anschaue und sie mit ner Map der WoW-Welt vergleiche, ist sonnenklar, welches der beiden Games noch ein gewaltiges Potential hat, und welches wohl auf seinem Zenit ist. Ob Funcom dieses Potential auch nutzt, ist natürlich offen. Aber ich finde Hoffnung eh viel spannender als Sicherheit...

Wenn alles gut läuft, bin ich davon überzeugt, dass man eines Tages auf seinem Pferd von Vanaheim bis Afghulistan nonstop durchtreiten kann. Dazu sollte man sich dann aber 'ne Woche frei nehmen. Plugins von Spielern à la Oblivion wären auch gepflegt und würden Hyboria mit Leben aller Art füllen...

Ausserdem ist die Welt von Conan einfach grosse Klasse; blutig, brutal und barbarisch. Das ist sword and sorcery at its best und Fantasy, wie ich sie liebe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klar bleibe ich dabei, bei Crom!


----------



## Khem (9. Juli 2008)

naja ich habe meinen account gestern gekündigt..
grund ist auch ziemlich einfach: mir macht es keinen spaß..

- mir fehlt die atmosphäre im spiel
- des weiteren ist das ganze spiel keine herausforderung
- pvp lol da habe ich bei wow mehr thrill in den fights - ok der ansatz von aoc ist ok - aber das ding wird nach hinten losgehen...

grafisch ok es ist sicherlich schwer eine große spielwelt zu realisieren.. da greift man halt auf methoden zurück die bei doom schon funktionierten..

bis lvl 20 ist es echt klasse - tortage - wirklich geil.. aber dann ist flaute..

achso und ganz schrecklich finde ich die rüstungen - ich meine bei wow liefen se schon alle gleich rum aber aoc setzt dem ganzen die krone auf...


----------



## Emokeksii (9. Juli 2008)

Khem schrieb:


> naja ich habe meinen account gestern gekündigt..
> grund ist auch ziemlich einfach: mir macht es keinen spaß..
> 
> - mir fehlt die atmosphäre im spiel
> ...



Tja würdest du von der zeit in dem das spielt was verstehen wüstest du das es da allgemein deine kleinen epix mit blitchen und bunten farben und so nicht gibt....  weißt...leder und stahl hatte früher nicht so viele farben und auch aus kriegerischen gründen auch nicht unpraktische vormen mit rießen stahl flügelchen am leuchtenden epic helm....

Atmoshäre zu kritisieren ohne zu wissen und drüber nachzudenken in was für nen zeitalter das spiel spielen soll ...kannst dir ja selber denken...


----------



## Slâyêrone (9. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Tja würdest du von der zeit in dem das spieln was verstehen wüstest du das es da allgemein deine kleinen epix mit blitchen und bunten farben und so nicht gibt....  weißt...leder und stahl hatte früher nicht so viele farben und auch aus kriegerischen gründen auch nicht unpraktische vormen mit rießen stahl flügelchen am leuchtenden epic helm....


1000% /sign.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerArctic (9. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Tja würdest du von der zeit in dem das spielt was verstehen wüstest du das es da allgemein deine kleinen epix mit blitchen und bunten farben und so nicht gibt....  weißt...leder und stahl hatte früher nicht so viele farben und auch aus kriegerischen gründen auch nicht unpraktische vormen mit rießen stahl flügelchen am leuchtenden epic helm....
> 
> Atmoshäre zu kritisieren ohne zu wissen und drüber nachzudenken in was für nen zeitalter das spiel spielen soll ...kannst dir ja selber denken...



was fürn Müll...

Ob nun nur Leder und Stahl oder rubine an jeder scheiß socke - Vielfalt is immer drin. 

"In dem Zeitalter in dem das spiel stattfindet" ( is ja keine fantasy oder so. . . ) is trotz der ähnlichen Materialien keiner wie der Zwilling vom andern rumgerannt.

Es hatte einfach schlichtweg jeder andere klamotten. Individualität is ein wichtiger faktor bei MMOs wie ich finde. und mit Materialienarmut sone Einfallslosigkeit zu entschuldigen... das is schon ein starkes stück.

Die Atmosphäre... Stimmt, khem! beschäftige dich erstmal mit der Zeit in der das Spiel angesiedelt is, danach hats bestimmt mehr atmosphäre, du Unwissender! *huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuust*


----------



## InfinitasAntares (10. Juli 2008)

mir hat das Spiel 100% gefallen solange man in Tortage war, danach wurde es Langweilig für mich. Zudem finde ich keine Geschäfte wo ich eine Gametime Card kaufen kann. Wenn das Spiel etwas älter ist werde ich es mir noch mal ansehen, so in ca 12 Monaten.


----------



## Emokeksii (10. Juli 2008)

DerArctic schrieb:


> was fürn Müll...
> 
> Ob nun nur Leder und Stahl oder rubine an jeder scheiß socke - Vielfalt is immer drin.
> 
> ...



Ich kann jetzt nicht genau sagen wie es mit der individualität aussieht deswegen war meine antwort allgemein mal gesagt und du braucht es nicht so übertrieben zerpflücken

Drotzdem merkt man einfach bei kehm das er ein wow fanboy ist und für ihn alles was andere haben und nicht bund episch und blitzend ist ihn nicht passt....

genau so die sache mit nicht herausvordernt....ich weiß nicht wie weit er es gespielt hat aber glaube nicht weit genug um alle herrausvorderungen des spieles zu beurteilen....

Wenn er meint das es beim leveln keine herausvorderungen gibt....gibts übrigens in keinen spiel wirklich...

ich kann einfach seinen post nicht nachvollziehen weil es total übertrieben und unbedacht beurteilt ist etwa wie der erste post des "Aoc ist einfach schlecht " threads oder wie der auch heißt...


----------



## Twilight09 (10. Juli 2008)

OT: Ja, Ritter gabs wirklich mal. Und wenn man sich die Überlieferungen mal genau ansieht, sahen zumindest die Ritter die in den Kampf gezogen sind fast alle gleich aus. Meistens waren diese nämlich in versch. Truppenverbänden unterwegs.

z.B. die Römische Legion, fast jeder Soldat hatte da die gleiche Kleidung, je nach Regiment natürlich unterschiedlich, allein die Offiziere unterschieden sich wirklich vom einfachen Legionär. Bei den Kreuzzügen, sahen alle fast gleich aus, je nach dem aus welcher Provinz oder Land sie kamen. Da schnell, einfache, robuste Rüstungen, die möglichst billig waren her mussten.

Individualität konnte sich nur der gehobene Adel leisten, mal ein Ornament da, eine Verzierung hier ein bissl. Schmuck und Federn, für den einfachen Soldat unmöglich.

Der Fehler ist, dass wir durch Hollywoodfilme denken das die damals alle mit versch. übermäßig toll gestalteten Rüssis rumgerannt sind, doch das ist leider nur eine Aufmache der Filme, wenn da jeder gleich ausgesehen hätte, hätte man sich ja die Filme à la Braveheart, Avalon, Königreich der Himmel, Ritter der Tafelrunde, Robin Hood und was weiß ich nicht alles noch, nicht angesehen, wäre ja ziemlich eintönig und langweilig gewesen.

Man kann natürlich noch weiter zurück gehen, zu der Zeit als es noch keine organisierten Armeen gab. Hier war die Kleidung allerdings auch nicht wirklich unterschiedlicher, die Rohstoffe wie Eisen, Felle usw. waren sehr knapp, somit konnte man auch nich wirklich verschwenderisch mit den Materialien umgehen, hier ein Riemen mehr, da etwas für ein Muster wegschneiden....die Kleidung/ Rüstung musste ihren Zweck erfüllen und nicht gut aussehen.

z.B.  ein Kettenhemd, wie kann das schon aussehen? Die Ringe in dem Hemd können in ihrer Größe nicht variieren, sonst würde die Schutzfähigkeit auch variieren. In vielen Farben kanns die auch nicht geben, weil Eisen und Kupfer nunmal wie Eisen und Kupfer aussehen. 

Ich find es gut wie es in AoC ist, natürlich hätte man noch mehr einfügen können, aber wenn sie dies gemacht hätten, wären das nur minimale Veränderungen gewesen, schön anzusehen aber wenig sinnvoll. Sie sind halt den realistischen Weg gegangen und haben bewusst auf übergroße Schultern mit fliegenden Kristallen verzichtet. 

Die Welt von AoC (auch die Karte) ist an Realismus angelegt, somit auch die Rüstungen.


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (10. Juli 2008)

Denke das Spiel wurde viel zu früh veröffentlicht (man wollte wohl der Konkurrenz im Herbst aussm Weg gehen) und hat deutliches Potenzial nach oben. Dennoch wird es noch eine ganze weile dauern bis ich mich damit beschäftige. WoW, LOTRO, GW und TR - damit bin ich erstmal versorgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jinntao (10. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> genau so die sache mit nicht herausvordernt....ich weiß nicht wie weit er es gespielt hat aber glaube nicht weit genug um alle herrausvorderungen des spieles zu beurteilen....
> 
> Wenn er meint das es beim leveln keine herausvorderungen gibt....gibts übrigens in keinen spiel wirklich...
> 
> ich kann einfach seinen post nicht nachvollziehen weil es total übertrieben und unbedacht beurteilt ist etwa wie der erste post des "Aoc ist einfach schlecht " threads oder wie der auch heißt...



Ich war gerade die letzten 3 Stunden in der schwarzen Festung, als einziger Heiler und kann nur sagen dass es definitiv fordernd war. Keiner in meiner Gruppe hatte ein besonders hohes Level und wir brauchten schon einige Versuche um einen der Bosse (Name nicht mehr parat, Remi...) zu legen. Gerade in einem frühen Levelbereich wie dem der schwarzen Festung ist die Herausforderung deutlich höher als - um den Lieblingsvergleich heranzuziehen, es in WoW ist. Die Instanzen dort im 30er Bereich (Kral z.B.) sind mit der richtigen Gruppe (Tank, Heiler, 3 DDs) schon von vornerein abgehackt. 

Die Bossfights in AoC erinnern teilweise schon eher an Raidencounter: sie dauern länger, sind komplexer und machen vor allem deutlich mehr Spaß.

Insofern /signed.


----------



## Khem (10. Juli 2008)

boh lol - ey emo was isn mit dir los?

wenn es so wäre wie du schreibst, dann wären die rüstungen ja nicht hell leutend..
guck dir doch mal die schwere rüssi an..

wieso bedeutet atmosphäre für dich: epix die leuchten?

achja und diese emohaarschnitte waren auch total normal früher..

mir fällt dazu nur ein lied von a... c.... ein - D.. Emo D.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerArctic (10. Juli 2008)

Twilight09 schrieb:


> OT: Ja, Ritter gabs wirklich mal. Und wenn man sich die Überlieferungen mal genau ansieht, sahen zumindest die Ritter die in den Kampf gezogen sind fast alle gleich aus. Meistens waren diese nämlich in versch. Truppenverbänden unterwegs.
> 
> z.B. die Römische Legion, fast jeder Soldat hatte da die gleiche Kleidung, je nach Regiment natürlich unterschiedlich, allein die Offiziere unterschieden sich wirklich vom einfachen Legionär. Bei den Kreuzzügen, sahen alle fast gleich aus, je nach dem aus welcher Provinz oder Land sie kamen. Da schnell, einfache, robuste Rüstungen, die möglichst billig waren her mussten.
> 
> Individualität konnte sich nur der gehobene Adel leisten, mal ein Ornament da, eine Verzierung hier ein bissl. Schmuck und Federn, für den einfachen Soldat unmöglich.




Mit den Regimnten will ich dir ja gerne recht geben, vielmehr is man in AoC aber dann wohl eher sowas wie ein söldner und kein SOldat einer Truppe, und die sahen nunmal alle anders aus, die haben das genommen was sie für nen guten preis bekommen haben, oder dem Gegner abgeluchst haben.

ich würde das Argument auch gerne so akzeptieren, dann müssten diese einheitsrüstungen aber fraktionsabhängig gleich aussehen oder sowas, gerne auch gildenabhängig, aber es ist halt einfach ein Atmosphärtenbruch wenn jeder aussieht wie der zwilling vom andern.....

solche rüstungen würd ich dann zB gerne in den Belagerungskämpfen der GIlden usw. sehen, da würds dann wiederum sinn machen.

MfG


----------



## Shiv0r (10. Juli 2008)

Twilight09 schrieb:


> Die Welt von AoC (auch die Karte) ist an Realismus angelegt, somit auch die Rüstungen.




Ist schon komisch wie manche sich das hinbiegen, wie es ihnen gerade passt..


Das hört natürlich auf, wenn weibliche Characktere weniger Schaden verursachen als die männlichen. Is ja Klar, denn dann ist es Sexistisch und gehört nicht in ein realistisch Ausgelegtes MMO. 

Denn ein MMO glänzt (ich meine damit sicher nicht die glänzend bunten WoW Rüstungen, denn diese sind auch eintönig), durch Vielfalt und Individualismus, was bei AoC definitiv versäumt wurde.

Und noch für die AoC-Mittelalterflair-Fans, denen unter euch, die einen weiblichen Charackter haben, würde es sicher mit der Zeit auf den Wecker gehen, außerhalb der Stadmauern im Freien von Gruppen Männer alle paar Minuten vergewaltigt zu werden. Gehört schon iregndwie zu der rauen Zeit dazu, wenn da Spiel schon ab 18 sein soll.

Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, aber wer schon auf der Realitässchiene fahren möchte, der sollte die komplette Packung auch bekommen und sich nicht die schöneren Motive aussuchen dürfen!!

Edit: Deswewegen ist gerade die AoC Werbekampagne mit Sex und Gewalt einfach zu undurchdacht und halt für Spieler (meist in der Pubertät) ausgelegt die sich darunter nichts weit aus "schlimmes" vorstellen können.

MfG


----------



## Emokeksii (10. Juli 2008)

Khem schrieb:


> boh lol - ey emo was isn mit dir los?
> 
> wenn es so wäre wie du schreibst, dann wären die rüstungen ja nicht hell leutend..
> guck dir doch mal die schwere rüssi an..
> ...



bohr lol ey khem zu viel hiphop oder zu viel gekifft oder allgemein voll hängengeblieben?

Finds lustig das leute den ihr niveau nicht hoch genug ist um sich mit argumenten zu verteidigen immer dieses emo ding auspacken müssen und du schon über mich urteilen kannst und mir den tot wünscht bevor du mich kennst ne?

Würdest du übrigens lesen können was ich annehme das du es nicht tust wüstest du das gerade Epix die leuchten für mich keine atmosphäre sind.
Ich könnt jetzt mit dir auch weiter drüber diskutieren aber ich glaub dir fehlt einfach das nötige denken um es zu kapieren darum lass ich es.

Und was interesiert es mich ob die haarschnitte früher normal sind oder nicht von mir aus kann jeder früher oder jetzt so rumlaufen ist für mich kein grund mich nicht so anzuziehen und nicht so zu Frisieren wie ich will.


----------



## Twilight09 (10. Juli 2008)

Shiv0r schrieb:


> Ist schon komisch wie manche sich das hinbiegen, wie es ihnen gerade passt..
> 
> 
> Das hört natürlich auf, wenn weibliche Characktere weniger Schaden verursachen als die männlichen. Is ja Klar, denn dann ist es Sexistisch und gehört nicht in ein realistisch Ausgelegtes MMO.
> ...



Alles im Rahmen.

Naja es ist an die Realität ANGELEGT, das man nicht alles zu 100% einhalten kann, ist ja wohl klar, dass kann kein MMO. Sonst wäre ja 1x Sterben--> Spiel für immer vorbei. Das Argument mit den weiblichen Chars versteh ich irgendwie nicht, es ist immer noch ein Spiel und wenn man es wirklich so ernst sehen will, müsste jeder Char unterschiedlich viel Schaden machen, je nach Statur. Sowohl Männlein als auch Weiblein (abgesehen gibt es auch Frauen die stärker als Männer sind und nein ich bin kein Emanzipationist).

Zu dem Punkt mit Vergewaltigung usw. das find ich einfach nur total bekloppt, es ist nur ein Spiel (100% Realismus geht nicht). Außerdem ist das einfach nur abartig, man muss schon sehr verrückt sein, wenn man so etwas in einem Spiel sehen will, abgesehen davon ist es in Dtl. auch verboten solche Szenen zu zeigen. Also selbst wenn die Entwickler so verrückt wären solche Szenen in ein Spiel einzubauen dürften sie es nicht. Und auch im Mittelalter gab es Gesetze, die solche Abarten unterbunden haben, besonders die Kirche ging gegen Vergewaltigungen usw. vor. Das es praktiziert wurde, das streite ich nicht ab, aber dann doch eher auf Raubzügen oder im Krieg. 

Ich selber finde das vor allem die etwas erwachsenere Geschichte sowie Quests eine Community ab 18 anspricht, wegen mir hätten sie auch Nippel und Fatalitys weglassen können, ich würde es trotzdem spieln.


----------



## Validus (10. Juli 2008)

Namaste,
Ich finde ja AoC is große klasse und hat ein riesen Potenzial wenn Funcom so weiter macht,
Natürlich hat es noch ein paar Bugs und da passt was nicht aber das ändert sich ja auch noch und das wegen dem eintönig ja gut dann is es halt so wird aber auch noch geändert vllt habt ihr a recht AoC hät vllt en Monat später raus kommen sollen is nunmal so jetzt passiert aber sie ändern es ja auch mit 2 mal die woche patchen

also AoC is noch unfertig aber in so 3 Monaten macht es auf jeden richitg viel spaß
obwohl es jetz auch schon richtig Spaß macht


----------



## Albatou (10. Juli 2008)

@Topic

Ja^^


----------



## La Saint (10. Juli 2008)

Twilight09 schrieb:


> OT: Ja, Ritter gabs wirklich mal. Und wenn man sich die Überlieferungen mal genau ansieht, sahen zumindest die Ritter die in den Kampf gezogen sind fast alle gleich aus ....
> Die Welt von AoC (auch die Karte) ist an Realismus angelegt, somit auch die Rüstungen.


Ach, tatsächlich? AoC ist auf Realismus angelegt? Ich habe mich schon gefragt, ob damals im Mittelalter bei den Rittern auch die Schwerter immer 20cm hinter dem Rücken hergeschwebt sind. Ich wollte das eigentlich nicht glauben. Aber wenn du es sagst, wird es wohl so gewesen sein.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Jinntao (10. Juli 2008)

Immerhin halten die Charaktere ihre Waffen/Schilde tatsächlich in der Hand anstatt dass sie dort auch mit Abstand rumschweben. Auch nicht Standard.


----------



## openyoureyes (10. Juli 2008)

Kurz: Nein, das Spielt bietet in der derzeitigen Form bestenfalls Motivation für ein paar Wochen (und die sind vorbei).

Beobachtet man das Verhalten von Funcom so habe ich auch nicht die Hoffnung, daß sich daran bald etwas ändern wird.


----------



## Nefretiri (10. Juli 2008)

Werde das Spiel erstmal auf Eis legen, in dem jetzigen Zustand macht es mir überhaupt keinen Spaß sondern nur Frust!


----------



## Kickersen (10. Juli 2008)

Ich werde weiter spielen.

Pro/Contra zu AoC:
[Die Punkte spiegeln meine Vorstellungen wieder und müssen nicht für alle gelten. Btw, hab seit der Beta WoW gespielt bis in den Endgame-Content und kann Vergleichen.]

Pro:
- Geniale Spielwelt (Turnschuh. Sitzt und passt)
- Keine Itemhatz (Freu mich auf Diablo III)
- Man kann Leute umhaun wenn sie blöd daher reden, geht in WoW nicht außer man fordert sie zu einem Duell (In meinen Augen PvP light, leider. Hätt man mehr draus machen können)
- In AoC kommts im gleichen Level weniger auf das Equipment an, wie in WoW (Besser für Berufstätige und Leuten mit Familie)
- Keine E-Sport-Entwicklung (Arena, Rangliste etc)
- Geniales Kampfsystem (Geschmackssache, geb ich zu. Mir gefällts)
- Es laufen keine 3 Meter lange Waffen herum, wo am Griff ein Gnom dran baumelt
- Kein Gruppenzwang (Man kann, wenn man will)
- Freunde, welche nicht den selben Level haben, kann man für gemeinsame Abenteuer "anheben"

Contra:
- Auf RP-PVP-Servern noch zuviele Spieler, welche sich nicht vernünftig verhalten können 
  (Muss kein HC-RP sein, nur die Rechtschreibung sollten sie beherrschen können. Aber das gibts ja auch in WoW)
- Das Game befindet sich noch in der Aufbauphase (Viele Patches, aber es wird was getan. Immerhin)
- Diverse Bugs


----------



## Juris (10. Juli 2008)

Ja....ich werde weiterspielen. Denn trotz der bugs bietet das Spiel für "meinen" Geschmack immer noch genug Perspektiven. Und so wie das Game jetzt ist, wird es sicherlich nicht bleiben, sondern stetig besser werden. Denn mal im Ernst. FUNCOM ist sicherlich daran interessiert an dem Spiel zu verdienen.....und das erreicht man nur, wenn einem die Kunden treu bleiben bzw der Kundenstambaum stetig wächst.......und das widerum geht nur wenn die Kunden zufrieden sind und es sich rumspricht. So blicke ich mit Optimismus in die Zukunft und freue mich der Dinge die noch kommen werden. Ist halt meine Meinung und trifft bestimmt nicht den Nerv jedes Users.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arachnox (10. Juli 2008)

Bin zwar auch erst seit kurzem dabei,
denke aber das ich weitermachen werde.
Wenn man zurück denkt an den Start von WoW,
ist AoC jetzt schon um einiges weiter als WoW dazumal.
Da ich auch 7 Jahre UO hinter mir habe,
kann ich zum derzeitigen standpunkt nur sagen das
FunCom sich echt Mühe gibt, aus dem Game was
ordentliches zu machen.

LG 
Merkaz (Aries - Dunkler Templer)
Exalor (Mitra - Nekromancer)


----------



## Yaglan (10. Juli 2008)

Also mir macht das spiel sehr viel spaß. Und werde auch weiter spielen.
Obwohl ich schon ziemlich entäucht bin weil vieles nicht so ist wie gesagt wurden ist.
Zu einen soll es eine Lebendige Welt sein wo der schmied Ein schwert Fertig schmiedet oder auch mal nicht an seinen Platz ist sondern in der Taverne einen an Trinken. Bis jetzt nichts von gesehen die NPCs stehen doof rum wie in WoW.

Oder das alles vertohnt sei. Sieht man nach Tortage nur noch die Schicksals Quests.

Klar gibt es paar Punkte da ist die Lust dann raus aus den Game und dann macht es wieder Spaß. 


Achtung ab hier nicht weiter lesen wer es selber erleben will.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Der Alte Conan hat mir gesagt er will mich bei den Schwarzen Drachen haben dafür muss ich nur einiges erfüllen.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sowas macht wieder sehr viel laune.
In jeder Ebene gibt es sozusagen ne Feste Story die Sinn macht.
In AoC gibt es mehr Feindliche Nationen.
Memidia, Pikten, Atzel Banditen Bande, Toth Amons Arme, Söldner. Das sind Ernste Bedrohungen und in einigen Gebieten gibt es dann auch Riesige Lager von Truppen.


----------



## LordNasghul (10. Juli 2008)

Nein
Ausser dem Out of Memory Problem dass mich schon fast 3 Wochen vom zocken abhält (5sec und dann ist Sense -----) geht seit dem heutigen Patchtag gar nichts mehr.
Ich kann dass Game mittlerweile nicht mal mehr starten.
Es würde mir sehr gut gefallen wenn nicht soo viele Sachen zur Zeit noch im argen liegen.  Schade!!
In ca. 2-3 Monaten werde ich aber auf jeden Fall noch mal reinschauen.......
Grüsse und an alle die zocken können viel Spass!!    LN


----------



## Khem (10. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> bohr lol ey khem zu viel hiphop oder zu viel gekifft oder allgemein voll hängengeblieben?
> 
> Finds lustig das leute den ihr niveau nicht hoch genug ist um sich mit argumenten zu verteidigen immer dieses emo ding auspacken müssen und du schon über mich urteilen kannst und mir den tot wünscht bevor du mich kennst ne?
> 
> ...



weisst du emo - das ist genau das problem:

ich schreib das mir die atmosphäre nicht passt - du legst mir die wörter epix auf die tastatur und tust so als ob es mir um irgend ein leuchten geht..
weisst - du bist nur ein kleines emokid das sicher überall einmischen will... 

die emo die ist nur ein song und bedeutet nicht das ich dir den tod wünsche.. wobei es mich sicherlich nicht wirklich jucken würde aber das ist auch wieder was anderes...

aber hey ihr emos seit doch eh alle gleich - daher passt das spiel auch ganz gut zu euch...

also immer schön weiter heulen hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (10. Juli 2008)

Khem schrieb:


> weisst du emo - das ist genau das problem:
> 
> ich schreib das mir die atmosphäre nicht passt - du legst mir die wörter epix auf die tastatur und tust so als ob es mir um irgend ein leuchten geht..
> weisst - du bist nur ein kleines emokid das sicher überall einmischen will...
> ...


Mal schaun mal extra mit Satzzeichen^^
Also ich find des persönlich ja unter aller Sau so einen Satz abzulassen "Ich wünsch ihn dir nich aber wen passts auch" so zu schreiben sowas zu schreiben is einfach eine unfassbarkeit... Und dann noch n wenig auf emo und den jungen alter rumzuhacken naja...
Aber recht muss ich dir schon geben das einem die Atmo nich passt hat mit epix nichts zu tun...


----------



## Immondys (10. Juli 2008)

Khem schrieb:


> weisst du emo - das ist genau das problem:
> 
> ich schreib das mir die atmosphäre nicht passt - du legst mir die wörter epix auf die tastatur und tust so als ob es mir um irgend ein leuchten geht..
> weisst - du bist nur ein kleines emokid das sicher überall einmischen will...
> ...



Und hier erleben wir wieder einmal die erwachsene Community ( Losspurt und mit dem kopf gegen die Wand renn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Twilight09 (10. Juli 2008)

Khem schrieb:


> weisst du emo - das ist genau das problem:
> 
> ich schreib das mir die atmosphäre nicht passt - du legst mir die wörter epix auf die tastatur und tust so als ob es mir um irgend ein leuchten geht..
> weisst - du bist nur ein kleines emokid das sicher überall einmischen will...
> ...



Zum Glück spielt so einer KEIN AoC!

Die Aussagen will ich nich weiter Kommentieren, jeder normale Mensch weiß was man über so etwas denken muss.


----------



## Salute (11. Juli 2008)

Twilight09 schrieb:


> Die Aussagen will ich nich weiter Kommentieren, jeder normale Mensch weiß was man über so etwas denken muss.


 

Jo muss echt nicht sein sowas.. wenn man es nicht besser wüsste, würde man meinen die beiden kennen sich vom Schulhof.


----------



## Khem (11. Juli 2008)

lol man kann sich auch darn aufhängen..


----------



## Tessar (11. Juli 2008)

Nein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liegt einfach daran dass, dieses Spiel nicht das ist was ich mir von Ihm erhofft hatte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mehr gibts dann aber auch nicht dazu zu sagen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaglan (11. Juli 2008)

Das beste finde ich noch alle schreiben die wollen es net mehr spielen oder haben keine Lust auf die Bugs.

Aber kaum einer sagt das ihn die Welt oder so nicht gefällt.

Wegen Bugs aufzuhören ist für mich kein Grund da die mit der Zeit weggepatcht werden. 
Mir gefällt das spiel mir gefällt die Welt.

Klar Nerven mich die Bugs manchmal auch und? scheiss egal. Es wird mit der Zeit aber wieder.
Momentan habe ich die einstellung wieso mir das neue WoW Addon holen wenn mir AoC mehr spaß macht?
Aber sollte nicht mehr inhalt kommen vor dem erscheinen des Addons denk ich mal werde ich AoC erstmal wieder auf Eis legen und nochmal WoW versuchen.

Sonst bleib ich bei AoC.


----------



## erwo (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

Bin jetzt 73 und finde die Instanzen werden langsam schwerer,
aber mit 80 werden die Gildenstädte fürs craften und vor
allem wegen dem RVR/PVP interessant!

also das WoW Addon hab ich längst abbestellt.

Aber hey - wenn AOC irgendwann noch brauchen sollte, oder
wie auch immer, schaut mal bei Amazon rein, man kann
Warhammer Online bereits vorbestellen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruss,
erwo


----------

